# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  يا متزوجات دشوا مثل ما وعدكم

## شيامي

منقـــــــــــــــــــــــول
شوفوا خواتي انا وعدتكم اني احطلكم موووضوع وااااااااااااااايد حلو وفيه جراه بس صدقوني خطيييييييييير يعني يتكلم عن كل شي بخصوص الاثاره وكيف اتنفذينها طبعا بالطريقه الصحيحه وبتعرفين اشياء واااايد اتغير من روتين حياتج واتخلين زوجج يلزق فيج طبعا اذا طبقتي اللي في الموضوع والله اني كنت جاهله في اشياء وااايد اتخص هالموضوع بس احين اعتبر عمري خبيره في هالشي لا مو بس شي وبعد عندي دكتوراه فيه وهو مب عباره عن مووضوع مملل لا والله نقاط بس كل نقطه لها تاثير صدقوني اني ما ابالغ باي كلمه وكيف تقلبين عقل ريلج وابو عيالج واتخلينه يلازم البيت وما يطلع طبعا فيه عدة طرق وصدقني كل طريقه ولها تاثيرها السحري صدقوني والله انه الموضوع كنت طالبتنه قبل شهرين بس من كثر الزحمه عليه ما حد سوالي سالفه وكنت منقهره لانه عدد المشاركات واللي طالبينه اكثر من 2000 فحسيت انه الموضوع فيه شي غريب ويوم وصلني استانست وااايد وغير هذا عرفت اشيااء وااايد عالعلم اني كنت اقرء وااايد عن الليله الحمراء وغيرها بس هالموضوع خلاني استغنى اني ادور في كل مكان ع فكره 

ما فيني اطول عليكم اكثر من جذي والله لانه فيه اشيااااااااااااء وااايد بتعب لين ما اشرحلكم اياها
المهم اللي تباه الموووضوع اتقولي ع الخاص اكيد بتقولون ذليتكم عشان انكم اطرشولي عالخاص بس والله اذا علي بعرضه عالعام عشان اريح الجميع بس شروط المنتدى ما تسمح وثاني شي ماقدر اطرش مني والدرب بتعب فبيكون اريحلي اللي تطلبه رااااح اطرشلها اياه وفي خوااات طلبوا مني الموضوع قبل ما انزله عالخاص انشاء الله الحين راااح اطرشه حجكم وقولولي شو رايكم انا متاكده انه بيعيبكم وبيفدكم وبيغير من روتين حياتكم 100% .....:22 (29):

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## شيامي

بنات انا حاولت اطرش الموضوع عالخاص للخوات اللي طلبوا بس ما طاع يستوي ما دري ليش ع كلا اللي بتطلب الموضوع اطرشلي ايميلها عالخاص اوكي

----------


## شيامي

بنات عرفت ليش ما يصير اطرشلكم ع الخاص لانه لازم يكون عدد الحروف 5000 حرف وموضوعي اكثر من جذي فما حل غير اطرشولي ايميلاتكم عالخاص وراح اطرشه علطول عليكم والاخوات الللي طرشولي ايميلاتهم شيكو ع ايميلاتكم واذا ما وصل خبروني وراااح اعيد اطرشه مره ثانيه

----------


## a3naad

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## شيامي

هلا بنات سوري عالتاخير انا طرشت حج كل اللي طلب مني واذا نسيت حد ذكروني وبالتوفيج واشكر الكل ع تجاوبه الصراحه اول ما فتحت الموقع وشفت الرسايل المرسله عالخاص استانست ع اهتمامكم

----------


## انكتبلي احبك

مراااااااااااااااااااااااااحب الغالية ,.................. مشكووووووووووووورة وايد الموضوع يديد و وفوق الرائع جزاج الله الف خير ......... وفي انتظار اليديد

----------


## شيامي

بنات كل وحده بيوصلها الموووضوع تكتب رايها بالموضوع ع العام لانه يهمني اسمع ارائكم اتفقنا

----------


## العيون الشهلة

شيامي..ما وصلني شي عالايميل

----------


## saasmo

والله شو اقول وشو اخلي الموضوع قمه في الروعه وينفع للعرايس وااااااااااااااااايد وانصح كل وحده محتاجه للتجديد تدخل والله يرزق الاخت شيامي كل الخير ما قصرت الله ينولها الي في بالها ويباركلها بكل شي

----------


## شيامي

اشكرج اختيsaasmo اهم شي عيبج الموضوع وانشاءالله يعيب الكل ويفيده واول ما احصل موضووووووووووووووووووع حلو يفيد الكل بحطه علطول عشان الكل يستفيد واللي طرشتلي وما وصلها اتخبرني عشان اطرشه مره ثانيه

----------


## amRakan

شيامي يالخطيره انا ابي الموضوع على الخاص..... من الحين اسميك شيامي الخطيرررررررررررره هههههههههه

----------


## ام شوق

مشكوررررررررررررررره بس بلنسبالي مو جديد هسوالف

----------


## حرف الميم

مشكووووووووووووره حبيبتي على هالموضوع بس استحي والله في ازواج يمكن تعجبهم هالسوالف انا عني اخاااااف اسوي جذا يضحك علي زوووووووووجي واااااااااه فضيحتاه بس على العموم جزااااااااج الله خير و الله يهنيج انشالله تستااااااااااااااهلين كل خير

----------


## الأسامي كلها

مشكورة ع الموضوع مفييييييييييييييييييدددددددددددددد جدداا و يذكر بأشياء قد يغفل عنها البعض....... مفيد لتجدديد الحياة بين الأزواج و العرايس بالذات...............
جزاج الله خير...

----------


## قرموشة

مشكوره اختي الصراحه الموظوع طرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ومفيد وايد
وفيه اشياء يديده وحلوه

----------


## ماما قصايد

ما وصلني الغالية شي على الاميل

----------


## بنوته AD

الصراحه الموضوووع مفيد وخصوصن حق المبلات على الزواج تسلمين الغاليه لاعدمناج :22 (29):

----------


## شيامي

بناااااااااااااااات سامحوني اذا اتاخرت عليكم بس والله لاته الصبح اكون في الدوام ويوم ارجع اكون هلكانه وغير جذي الحمل والوحام امتعبني واايد وهذا حملي الاول ادعولي الله يثبته لي ويسهل علي الولاده

والله يوفج الكلواتمنى انه الموووضوع نال اعجابكم

----------


## حرف الميم

الله يكمل لج على خير و يسهل عليج الولاده و مشكوره مره ثانيه

----------


## شوق الأمارات

مشكوووره اختي 
وووايد حلو الموضوع
فتح عيني لاشياء ماكنت اعرفها
عاد فشيييييييييله كيف اجرأ واسويها 
يبغيلنا اعاده نظر في حياتنا من اول ويديد

----------


## ماما قصايد

تسلمين الغالية صدج الموضوووع وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو ...

وانا الصررراحة ما قريت الا جزئية بسيطة بس صدج وااايد حلو ...والموضوووع يباااله وقت وااايد للقراية لان الوحدة لازم تقراااه بتأني وتركيز ..

الله يوفقج الغالية ويرزقج الي تتمنينه ..

----------


## khalejeya

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع
الصراحه كثير حلو و جرىء لنا نحن الحريم
و بالذات أنا لاني من النوع الخجول وزوجي دايم يتشكى
الله يحفظج و يديم لنا في المنتدى بموضوعج الحلوة

----------


## شيامي

اهم شي الموووضوع نال رضاكم

----------


## العيون الشهلة

ما ادري شو أقول الموضوع روووووووووووووعة..يلا عسب كل وحدة تكون عروس متجددة في عيون ريلها.. ما يستغنى عنها ابد..ربي يوفقج انشالله ولا يرحمنا من مواضيعج الحلوة

----------


## عيون دبي

الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا شياااااااااااااااامي ولكنه جريء وانا من النوع اللي استحي والله يقدرنا ونسعدهم وايكونون راضين علينا ..................ماقصرت ونترقب المزيد من النصايح والدرووووووووس................

----------


## Bluebutterfly

مشكورة عالموضوع المفيد .. وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## حبيبة زوجها

> الصراحه الموضوووع مفيد وخصوصن حق المبلات على الزواج تسلمين الغاليه لاعدمناج :22 (29):

----------


## الريم الغزالي

الغالية سوري ع التأخير 

الصرااااااااااااااحة و بدون مجاملة الموضووووووووووع أكثر عن روووووعة و الصرااااحة أنصح اللي متزوجة و اللي بتتزوج تقراااااه 
ع فكرة أنا بديت أطبق و لقيت تغير واضح 
كنت أدور ع ها المواضيع بس ما لقيت شي يكفي و مش كل شي 
بس الصراحة أنقذتيني الله يعطيج العافية و يرزقج بالذرية الصالحة 
قولي آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييين 
إختج الريم الغزالي

----------


## sahab

الله يسلمك يالليت ترسلينه لي

----------


## الهـنـديـه

غناتي ممكن اطرشين لي الموضوع

----------


## شيامي

والله يا بنات صدق ردودكم عيبتني وانا عن نفسي طبقت نقطه وحده اترددت وااايد بس في النهايه سويتها بس ريلي صرااااحة واااايد استانس وجان يقولي اني خطيره وجان اصدق عمري واستانس يالله الله يعطيني الشجاعه واستوي جرئيه واطبق الاشياء اللي فيها جراه اكثر

----------


## ريم الوضح

الصراحه موضوعج قوى ....قوى وهو عباره عن وصفه لملل الجنسى والبرود الجنسى وهو قنبله فى عالم الحياه الزوجيه انصح جميع المتزوجات بقرائتها

بارك الله فيج والف بين قلبج وقلبه وابعدعنج عيال الحرام ورزقج الذريه الصالحه اللهم امين 
تسلم يدج

----------


## قماشه

عزيزتي طرشي لي الموضوع عالخاص

----------


## عروس الجنة

تسلمييييين حبيبتي ع الموضووع ...

وأنا أنصح كل عرووووس انها تقرى هذا الموضوع

----------


## amRakan

شيامي وينك يالغاليه خاطري أبوسك والله موضوع في قمة الروعه ويكسر الروتين الممل في الحياه الزوجيه تسلم ايدك لا وابو الشباب استانس على الحركات هههههههههههههههههه يسلم راسك يالحبيبه....

----------


## درة الإمارات

شيامي تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع

ربي يوفقج دنيا وآخر وحقق لج كل مرادج وامانيج

----------


## أحلى قلب

هلا الغاليه
الغاليه الموضوع وايد حلو وغــااااااااااوي واكثر من روعه 
يزاج الله الف خيير 
ونحن فانتظار يديدج الغاليه
بالتوفييق

----------


## شيامي

هلا والله انشاء الله بدور ع موضوع حلو وفيه تغير في روتين حياتنا وما بنساكم طبعا انتوا اول الناس اللي بيوصلكم

والله يوفج الكل

----------


## مخمرية

وصلني شيامي الموضوع .....وهذا الموضوع ما أنصح حد يقراه إلا المتزوجااات وبس!!!!!!

----------


## فراوله

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## قماشه

مشكوره يالغاليه عالموضوع .... الصراحه نبهني على اشيا كنت غافله عنها
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الجوهره

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع المميز والجذاب لانه عطاني معلومات ازياده والله يوفقج انتي وريلج انشاءالله

----------


## مريم الزعابي

مرحبا أخت شيامي 
الموضوع وصلني وماتقصرين يالغالية
وبصراحه الموضوع رووووووووووووووعه ومحتاجين نطبقه في حياتنا الزوجية لأن في رايي ب
أن أقرب طريق لقلب الرجل هو راحته الجنسية ومب الأكل
الموضوع شيق ومتاج لتأني في قرايته وأتمنى من الكل يساعدهم في علاقاتهم الزوجية حتى الحوامل لاتتهايزون لايدور غيركم

ولك جزيل الشكر ونتريا كل يديد

----------


## جروح الماضي

تسلمين ختيه شيامي على الموضوع المميز واللي يا في وقته ... الصراحه ما عليه كلام 

والله يوفقج في كل خطوة تخطينها ان شاء الله

----------


## roo7

موضوعج و لا اروووع منه 

تسلمين حبيبتي شيامي ... و الله يسعدج و يزرقج بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## ام فهد

مرحبا الساااااااااع
انصح كل وحده معرسه تقرا الموضووووووووع لانه .........
ماعرف شو اقوول او كيف اوصفه والله يا بنات فوووووووق الرووعه ... 
تتعلمين كل شىء بالتفصيييييييل .....بس المشكله في التطبيق لووووووووووول

مشكووورة حبوبة والله يوفقج ان شاءالله مع ريلج ويسعدج ....

----------


## شيامي

اشكر الكل ع تفاعله للموضوع بس وينرايي البقيه بخصوص الموضوع

ع كلا بالتوفيج يا حلوات

----------


## فطامي 81

مرحبا الغالية شمامي بصراحة حمستينا ممكن اتطرشين لي ع الخاص 

تراني اتريا

----------


## qanaty

والله شوقتينا اختي ياريت اطرشينه لي على الخاص

----------


## المحيربيه

طرشيلي يالغالية اريد يكون عندي خبرة قبل العرس انا عرسي قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## الجوري6

ممكن ترسلين لي على الايميل

----------


## بنوتة انا

انا طلبته وطلبت المساج ومحد طرشلي شي

----------


## شيامي

هلا خواتي انا طرشتلكم الموضوع ع ايميلاتكم شيكوا بس لاتنسون اتقولولي رايكم بخصوص الموضوع واللي طلبوا طريقة المساج بعد طرشتلهم اياه بس ع الخاص

والله يوفج الكل ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام عبيد

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## نجم سهيل

ممكن اططرشينة لي بعد

----------


## المحيربيه

صرااااااحو الموضووووووع أكثر من رائع والله ، ودعيتلج وايد ، بس تخيلي انا بعدني مالجة وأحس صارت عندي معلومات أكثر من خواتي المعرسات وصراحه الفضل يعود لموضووووووعج، وانصح الباقيات فيه وتطبيقه بعد يلا بسرعه والله وااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## غيرالناس

انا
انا بعد ممكن مع المساج عالخاص

----------


## أم خلود

هلا اختي ممكن تطرشينه لي على الخاص

----------


## البرنسيسة

مرحبا اختي ممكن تطرشينه على الخاص شوقتوني اقراه ....

----------


## بنوتة انا

قسم بالله انج خطيرة

والله انه جنان الموضوع يعني منه وايد فايدة

تسلمين

والله الكل يطبقة بيتخبل
يزاج الله خير

----------


## انتصف الليل

السلام عليكم..... هاذي اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى.....و أول موضوع ادخله

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................انا متزوجه و و حابه اعرف الموضوع

و شكرا

----------


## شيامي

هلا خواتي انا طرشت الموضوع لكل الخوات واشكر الكل ع ردوده الحلوه ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## فطامي 81

ألف شكر لج شيامي والموضوع قمة في الروعة معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا فيها نوع من الخصوصية ايضا جدا جدا بين الأزواج فقط يراج الله خير ع هالمعلومات القيمة 

وان شاء الله بطبقها كلها بالحرف الواحد هههههههههه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود الحلوه

----------


## اناناسة

:1 (21): شيامي يا الحلوة والله ما اعرف كيف ابتدي اولا اقوللج مشكورة-thank you-مرسي-ممنون-شكرية موضوعج فوق الرائع شى عجيب يوم كنت اقرأ مرة كنت ابتسم مرة افج عيني مرة.......بصراحة لو اطبق لابو الشباب هالاشياء بيحطني على راسه الله يعطيج العافية و يخليكم لبعضكم +عيالكم---------------والله انج خطييييييييييييييييرة يا حظ ابو العيال :1 (53): 0ما شاءالله لا قوة الا بالله ارجوج لا تحرميني من معلوماتج الثمينة يالغالية:22 (22): طبعأ على الايميل

----------


## حيكانة

ممكن اطرشينلي الموضوع

----------


## عيناوية دلع

بصراااحه 

يعطييييج الف الف تريلووون عافيه شيااامي

موضوع خطييييييييير بالقووو ومفيييد بصراااحه معلوماته حلوووه جدااا

بطبقهن كلهن بالحرف الوااااااحد :22 (29): بيتخبل ريلي عيل :1 (40): 

لا تحرمينااا من ابدااعج وربي يوفقج ويسعدج ويقومج بالسلااامه

تحياتي 

اختج

----------


## ودي بقلبك

هلا اختي وجزاج الله خير

بطرش لج الايميل

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ماشالله عليج شيامي ما قصرتي فينا معلومات حلوه واااااااااايد الحين بيرد ريلي من السفر و بيجوف اشياء كثيره متغيره و انشالله يعيبه ... ما ظني بيصدق عمره ..&#247;ههههه

----------


## سيده خوخه

ممكن اختى اطرشيلى فى الخاص وبكون لج شاكره

----------


## البرنسيسة

مرحبا شيامي الصراحة الموضوع يهبل ... وينج من زمان عنا ... استانست يوم قريته والاسلوب مافي بعدة روعة ... الحين ايشي عندج يديد طرشيلي اصراحة ما ابي ا فوت شئ ... و انشاء الله تولدين بالسلامة ويسهل الله عليك الولادة ..أمين ....

----------


## فطامي

بصراحة عرسي بعد شهر وهذا الموضوع فادني وايد ، وفتح عيوني على اشيا ما اعرفها 

والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية 

تسلمين الغالية..

----------


## نجم سهيل

يالله يالله 

شو اقول الصراحة الموضوع اكثر من روعه مليااان افكاار حلووه انا الصراحة مااكملته بس قريت البداية وعطتني افكاار وااايد حلووه
ماشي باااقي وبكمل 3 سنواات من اتزوجت عطااني الموضوع افكار حلوه اطبقهاا في هالذكرى 
اختي شياامي 
كل الشكر ويزااج الله خير على الموضوع وجلعه في ميزان حسناتج ان شالله 
اختج نجم سهيل

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم والله ع هالردود الحلوه والله وانا اقرى ردودكم استانست وااااايد لانه الموضوع عيبكم وانا حاليا طالبه مووووضوع ع قولت صاحبتة الموضوع انه خطير اول ما بيوصلني بخبركم يا الغاليات وبطرشلكم اياه


والله يوفج الكل

----------


## أم خلود

الصراحه الموضوع شاخل الحياه الزوجيه شخال :1 (8): ... ومشكوره عليه ويبالي اوزعه.....:22 (1):

----------


## حيكانة

يزاج الله ألف خير وما قصرتي...
الصدق الموضوع جدا مفيد

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع ردودكم واذا اي حد يبغي الموضوع انا حاضره

----------


## ad frasha

هلا شيامي 
طرشلج رسالة ع الخاص شيكي

----------


## شيامي

اشكر الكل ع تفاعله ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## قمر الشارجه

:22 (16): تسلمين على الموضوع الشيق

----------


## الحياة

انا بعد طرشيلي الموضوع

يالسه اجمع مواضيع تنفعني بعد الزواج

وشكراا

----------


## أم سالم

انا بعد حبيبتي طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

هلا اختي ام سالم شيكي ع الايميل انشاالله وصلج ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره واشكر الكل ع تفاعله

----------


## عشقية زايد

مشكــــــــورة الغالية ’’ ,, 

:

على الموضوع ووصلني وان شاء الله
ربي اوفقج ولا تحرمينا من يديدج ..

:

تحياتي لج وبالتوفيق ,, ..
ولا تحرمينا من يديدج الغلااااا .. ,, 

:

وأفكــــارج الحلوة

----------


## المتجددة

انا بعد اتمنى اطرشين لي على الخاص

----------


## ديالا

السلام عليكم

مرحبا اخت شيامي
ياليت ترسلين لي عالخاص
واكون لك من الشاكرين

ام نايف

----------


## أم سالم

مشكورة اختي شيامي
موضوع روعة وفي غاية الاهمية 
خاصة في هالزمن اللي كثرة فيه مشاغل المرأة والرجل وزاد البعد بينهم
جزاك الله خير

----------


## عوشة

حبيبتي شيامي 
انا طرشتلج ايميلي على الخاص
بس الله يخليج لا تتأخرين علي 
لأن عرسي يوم الخميس ان شالله
وانا يالسة اتحرقص اريد الموضوع بأقصى سرعة

----------


## yaryora 1

صراحه موضوعج وااايد مفيد ....بالتوفيق شيامي ...أن شاء الله الكل يستفيد من الموضوع ..

----------


## عوشة

اختيه شيامي ويييييييييييينج؟؟؟؟؟

اانا اتريا بفارغ الصبر  :Frown:

----------


## شيامي

هلا اختي عوشه شيكي ع الايميل واسمحيلي ع التاخير ياعروس واشكر الكل ع تفاعله ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## الحياة

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلوو المفيد 

وقد حفظته في رسائلي الخاصة

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ديالا

السلام عليكم

شيامي


شياااااااااااامي


تبغين رأيي بصراحه بالموضوع




بصراحه جدا راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ماشاء الله كلام حلو ومتزن ومغطي جوانب العلاقه الزوجيه بفن 
ومافيه من الخرابيط والهبال اللي نقراه في المنتديات :Smile: 

الف شكر لك عزيزتي 
وانشاء الله بقعد على الموضوع مره ثانيه<-----------------بذاكر زين  :Smile: 

وجزاك الله خير وجعلك حوريه في عيون زوجك
وان شاء الله مايشوف غيرك

----------


## شيامي

اشكر ردودكم الحلوه

----------


## بنوووتة فتفوووتة

عيوني شوفي الخاص ولا عليك امر ومشكوره على الموضوع اللللللللللللللف شكر

----------


## ميرة الامارات

ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص او الايميل

----------


## عود رويان

سلام عليج ..انا عضوه يديده ف المنتدى ...واتمنى منج غناتي تطرشين لي الموضوووع ...والله يوفقج ياربي

----------


## الاماراتية

ماشاء الله على موضوعج واااايد روووعه رووعه شوي عليه بصراحه مفيد جدا جدا جدا للمتزوجات والله يوفقج وتييبيلنا ماهو جديد ووعسل زيك ياعسل

----------


## اووويييه خيماويه

ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص بنت عمـــــــــــــي

----------


## التــووح

وانا بعد ^_^

----------


## شيامي

اشكر الكل ع تفاعله وع ردوده الحلوه ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره واذا نسيت حد ذكروني 

والسموحه

----------


## اليازية المنصوري

تسلمين يعلني فداج الصراحة كفيتي و وفيتي موضوعج كامل وبتخلينا انعيد أول أيام العرس مرة ثانية ماقصرتي الغالية ع الموضوع المثير وبطبقه حرفياً وشكراً حياتي أمواااااااااه

----------


## اليازية المنصوري

هلا شيامي حبيبي بتخبرج شسويتيبيه أنا صارليه ساعه أقرأ الإيميل وأعيد وازيد فيه إلين ما انتهيت ولو عندج أي شي طرشيليه حبيبيتي ع الإيميل وتسلمين الغالية ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## بنوووتة فتفوووتة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي شيامي ماقصرتي والله ......
قريت بدايته لكن ما كملت ... 
الله يجزاتس خير  :Smile:

----------


## انسه منشن

Hi sis .. will you plz send me the email :22 (4):

----------


## شيامي

اشكر ردودكم الحلوه خواتي ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## همبا

مشكورة الغالية ..... تسلمين على موضوعج الروعة و صدقيني راح إتكونين سبب في سعادة وايد أزواج .... الله يسعدج دوم إنشاء الله. :22 (4):

----------


## عصفورة راك

مرحبا اختي شياااااامي .....

بصراااااااحه موضوعج كشخه وماعليه كلام يعني أكثر من رائع ويغطي كل متطلبات الحياه الزوجيه 
انا مابغي اطول عليكم بس حسيت في نقاط لازم اكتبها انه هالخطوات الي بتسويها المرأه العربيه يبيلها جرأه كبيره بمعنى الكلمه ووقت للتنفيذ وفي بعض من هالخطوات حسيت انه فيها بعض من عادات الانجليز ماعجبتني كثير بس المهم في هالمسأله انه الشي الكبير والحلو غطى على الموضوع كله .

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم خواتي ع ردودكم الحلوه ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره واذا نسيت حد ذكروني واتمنى انه الموضوع يكون مفتاح لتغير حياتكم الزوجيه الى الاحسن دايما

والسموحه

----------


## sharjawyah2000

ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## hudo

[email protected] بليز طرشيلي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## e7sas_galb

مشكوووووورة شيامي ع الموضوع الروووووعة 
االصراااااحة فيه في نطاق الواحد ممكن ماينتبهلها بس هي مهمة وااايد مثل ماقريت عنها 

ولا تحرمينا من مشاركاتج الحلوة

----------


## ..>روح غاليها<..

موضوع جميل ورائع وملم بكل الجوانب
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وجودي

ابعثي لي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## وجودي

شيامي ابعثي لي طريقة المساج على الخاص

----------


## ودي بقلبك

موووووضوع يبالهاجراة ونحن بزمن لازم الوحدة تتجرا وتسوي الي يناسب الوضع الي هي فيها

تسلمي

----------


## انسه منشن

thanx for the topic .. I really found useful as Im about to get married .. but I dont think I'll be able to do all the stuff until we get used to each other 

Thanx alot dear sister ..

----------


## FrAsHa

شيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامي لو سمحتي ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص...........ومشكوره االغاليه

----------


## sawssen

حبيبتي شيامي شوقتيني لمعرفة الموضوع ابعتيهلي عالخاص و تقبلي فائق احتراماتي و رح افيدك انشاء الله بتعليقي و لا يهمك

----------


## sharjawyah2000

thx about topic
relly we have greet idia ..........and iwish to put more informaition to learn us

----------


## الجوري6

يعطيك الف عافيه بصراحه موضوع حلو وجريء

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع هالردود الحلوه وانا حاضره لاي طلبات ثانيه

----------


## Noura80

بغيت أشكرج على العام..وأقول والله إنج خطيرة..ومشكورة على الجهد المبذول..

----------


## العفاف

مشكككورةفعلا موضوعج اعطيه فوق الامتيازوفتح عيني على اشياء وايده مشكورة

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود الحلوه شراتكم ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## sawssen

الف الف شكر حبيبتي شيامي و الله موضوعك كتير مفيد و بمجتمعاتنا العربية لازملها تثقيف من الناحية الجنسية كتير مع ان ديننا ما ترك جانب و تولاها الا ان الناس كتير غافلة 


و ما بي بحياء و لا شي تاني لكن بسميه انا جهل بالثقافة الجنسية

----------


## حوردبي

صراحه تسلم ايدج على هذا الموضوع ويزاج الله خير*********

----------


## دلوعة قلبه

مااا عليييج امر الغااالية ابا الموضووووع ع الخاااص 
واذا ما صار خبريني عسب اطرش لج الايميل ^_^

----------


## أم عزه

> مااا عليييج امر الغااالية ابا الموضووووع ع الخاااص 
> واذا ما صار خبريني عسب اطرش لج الايميل ^_^


وأنا بعد لو سمحتي.. مشكوره

----------


## اووويييه خيماويه

مرحبااااااا بنت عمــــــــــــــي


لقيت مكان موضووعج :1 (9): 


يسلمووووووووووووو ويعطيج العافيه الغلا

عالموضووع الي رسلتيه مع انه مالي دخل فيه 

بس طرشته للمعرسات :1 (37): 


ويوووم بيي دوورنااا بشوفه 


يسلمووووو مره ثانيه

----------


## طيبة الحبوبة

:22 (22): اختي طرشيلي أن بعد على الخاص وجزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة قلبه

شياااااااااااااااامي ويينج ):

----------


## الموز

ممكن التفاصيل على الايميل لو تكرمت

----------


## ام مايد

مشكوره حبيبتي شيامي 

الموضوع وايد حلو في قمه الروعه والجراة لروتين حياتنا .... ومفيد للمقبلين على الزواج وحقنا ااا

مشكوووره على جهدج للتوصيل المعلومات والاستفاده منها....

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود الحلوه

----------


## عذبة الروح

شياامي ممكن تطرشينه لي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم عالردود الحلوه شراتكم ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

والسموحه

----------


## طيبة الحبوبة

أختي شيامي اشكرج جدا على هذا الموضوع فعلا موضوع مفيد وأسلوب طرحه مميز جدا وأشكرج جدا جدا على حسن تعاونج مع الكل لأنه ماقصرت بصراحة على طول ماشاء الله تبعثين الموضوع بدون تأخير وجزاكي الله خيرا عن الجميع.

----------


## شيامي

اشكرج اختي طيبوبه حبوبه هذا من طيب اصلج واشكر الكل ع ردوده الحلوه اللي فرحتني وااايد 

ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## اوسان

لو سمحتي عزيزتي لو طرش لي على الاميل


ولك مني كل داعاء بالخير

تحياتي لك دائما

----------


## شيامي

لاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## سود العيون84

شيامي فديتج طرشيلي الموضوع 
والله شوقتيني للموضوع وانا بطرشلج ايميلي:1 (25):

----------


## أم الشيوخ

هلا شيامي .. ممكن اطرشينه عالخاص ... ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## أمل أحمد

ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع على ايميلي [email protected]

----------


## أمل أحمد

ممكن اختي اطرشيلي الموضوع وهذا ايميلي [email protected]

----------


## اناناسة

:1 (57): حرام عليج الخطييييييييييييييييييرة ما تم لي شعر من كثر السبوح

----------


## شيامي

لاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## سود العيون84

:1 (26): هلا شيومة شحالج
مشكورة حبيبتي وصلني الموضوع في الخاص وعالايميل وبجرب اللي قلتي عنه 
مشكلتي اني واااايد استحي :1 (25): من هالسوالف بس 
بوالشباب يستاهل :1 (57): 
واكيد بيدعيلج اذا درا عنج :1 (38):
الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## FrAsHa

تسلمين الغاليه.......وصلني الموضوع على الايميل...وقريته..........الحمدالله في اشيا مهمه المفروض ما تغفل عنها الحرمه...........

ومشكوره وما قصرتي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود الحلوه ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## رومنسية موت

الغاليه بصراحه موضوعج يشد بمعنى الكلمه .. من فضلج

اطرشيلي الموضوع على الايميل 



[email protected]

----------


## فوف

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## رومنسية موت

مشكورة الغاليه ما قصرتي ..عرفت معلومات لو اتم امية سنه ما عرفتهن .. والله يعينا على السبوح...

ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع الردود ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

شيامي فديتج ممكن اطرشين الموضوع

والله يجزيج كل خير

----------


## الوفيه

شيامي اختيه ممكن اطرشين الموضوع؟

----------


## سعوووديه

شيامي : مشكورة الغاليه عالموضوع .....

الموضوع فعلا مفيد وأتمنى الكل يقراه .....

الله يعطيج العافيه .....

----------


## مياري

thank you

----------


## مياري

send me pleas

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

تسلمين اختي يا الغلا على الموضوع الحلوووو

وانا اخذت افكار حلوه منه

والله يزاج كل خير ويحقق اللي ببالج اللهم امين

----------


## uaewomen_4u

الغالية ترا شوقتينا وااااااااااااايد ، ممكن الموضوع عالإيميل ؟

----------


## ضئ القمر

الله يعافيك ممكن تطرشين لي الموضوع

----------


## جدايل07

هلا اختي ممكن تطرشينه حقي 

فيني فضول اعرف

وتسلمين الغاليه عالموضوع

----------


## أم فيصل 2006

هلا بالجميع .أولا انا عضوة جديدة على المنتدى البارح بس سجلت معاكم وحصل لي الشرف .اشكركم على المنتدى الرائع.واقبلو فيني صديقه للجميع .ولاتنسيني من الموضوع اخت شيامي أنا كمان متزوجه .الله يسعد الحميع .أختكم أم فيصل (الرياض )

----------


## قماري

هلا بج والله منوره مرحبابج في منتدانا يالله عاد نتريا مشاركاتج الحلوة؟؟!؟!!

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الغاليه الموضوع وصلنى والموضوع رااااااااائع وحلو وصدق فيه تجديد واى شى يديد لا تنسيناااا ويزاج الله خير تعبناج معانا

----------


## أم يعرب

الغالية ممكن طرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## الوفيه

قريت الموضوع اختيه الصراحه روووووووووووووووعه

مشكوره اختي ولا عدمنا مواضيعج القيمه

ويستحق التقييم  :Smile:

----------


## فوف

الموضوع روعه وأن شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## منصوريه

وصلني الايميل فديتج


بس لين الحينه ماقريته


بقراه وعقب برد عليج

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم خواتي عالمرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## wor0od sh0og

marhaba banat 
teslemeen 3almawdh3 e7'tee sheyamy
w lo sama7tee e6arsheen lee 
bas 3ndy mshkela computry ma yekteb 3araby

----------


## في قلب زوجي

ممكن يالغلا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شقرا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الموضوووووووووووعوااااااابد حلو

الصررااااااااااااااااحه خطير وااااااااااااايد 

فى ثقافه فى الموضع 

ومشكوووووووره الغاليه

----------


## violetta

بغيت الموضوع على الخاص

----------


## خييماوية

صراحة كفيتي ووفيتي ما شاءالله عليج ويزاج الله الف خير ومشكوووووره

----------


## ام مهيره

مشكووووووووره الغاليه عالموضوع المثيييييييييييير :1 (57): جدا صراحه مفيد وفيه تطبيقات وايد فنانه وتسلم يمينج ونتريا اليديد ومنكم نستفيد:22 (4):ام مهيره

----------


## Um Rashid

الغالية ممكن طرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## wor0od sh0og

b sara7a elmaw6'oo3 wayed mofeed w feeh afkar tes7ar 
yezag alla alf khair 7ayaty
w shokran 3al mawdho3 el7elo

----------


## f6eem

مشكوره حبيبتي شيامي ..
الموضوع وايد وايد .. كتير كتير ... وبرشا برشا مفيد !!
مشكوره مره ثانيه

----------


## عيمانيه

لو سمحتي أختي ممكن اطرشين لي ياه على الخاص

و ما شاء الله عليج مبدعه فمواضيع

----------


## كبرياء إمرأه

الغالية ممكن الموضوع على الخاص
لو سمحتي

----------


## زوجه همو

الغاليه الموضوع لو سمحتي

----------


## ماروكوو

يعطيج العافيه وما قصرتي 

موضوع يفيد كل زوج وزوجه

والغفله عنه ممكن اتهد ابيوت

كلامي صح ولا غلط؟؟

----------


## قصة

عزيزتي أرسلت لج على الخاص وطلبت التفاصيل  :Smile:

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

الصراحة صدق خطير و أنا بنتظار الجزء الثاني

----------


## sa7ara

ممكن الموضوع عالخاص

----------


## نعنوعه الدلوعه

ممكن الموضوع عالخاص

----------


## الامارات999

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص....

----------


## Mazyoonaa

مشكوووووووووورة اخت شيامي والله تسلمين ما تقصرين وموضوعج وااااااااايد حلووو والله يوفقج يا رب في كل شي 
مزيونة

----------


## اسعد تعيسه

ممكن طشرلي على الخاص
جزاك الله خير

----------


## نعنوعه الدلوعه

ما وصلني لحد الحين متى بيوصل...

----------


## الكحلاوية

ما وصلني الايميل للان

----------


## كبرياء إمرأه

الصراحه متشوقه أقرا الموضوع 
وللحين ما وصلني يالغاليه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور خواتي ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## هبةنسيم

الغالية شيامي......
ممكن تطرشين ع الخاص.....
سلامي بكل اخلاص.......
هبةنسيم............

----------


## المفترسه

بصراحه الموضوع أكثر عن راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
وااااااااااااااايد مفيد خاصه للي يستحون من أزواجهم
في حركااااات يديده لازم نجربها وأكيد بتعجب الأزواج
أشكرج اختي عالموضوع ... والله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## الخيااااااااااااااله

مرحباااا حبيبتي
طرشيلي موضوعج عالخاص اوكي اتريااااااج بس لاتتاخرين علي لاني بعرس انشالله قريب
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## زوجه همو

الصراحه متشوقه أقرا الموضوع 
وللحين ما وصلني يالغاليه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## زكية الذكية

وصلني الايميل  :Smile:  وقريته لين النص كان اوكي .. مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## قصة

السلام عليكم،،

أولا حبيت أشكر الأخت شيامي على الموضوع يا احليلها ما قرصرت وأرسلته لي،، 
الموضوع مفيد ولكن من وجهة نظري مب كل الحريم يرومون ينفذون اللي فيه،، يعني يعتمد على حسب جرأة المرأة وتقبل الرجل للموضوع،، 
الموضوع حلو وفي أفاكر حلوة يعني حتى للخجولة مثلي <<<<< :22 (22): ممكن يعني تنفذ اللي يناسبها منه،، 

أشكرج أختي شيامي على إرسالج الموضوع لي،، وان شالله إذا ما استفدت منه الحين بستفيد باجر  :Smile:  

تحياتي،،

----------


## عبق الإمارات

ممكن تطرشيلي فديتج 
مع الشكر

----------


## وحدة مواطنه

جزاج الله خير على هل المعلومات وبصراحة الموضوع وايد حلو وكل وحدة محتاجه تتعلم وتثقف في الحياة الزوجيةالخاصة ما قصرت والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج انشاء الله

----------


## Candle

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## shooog

ممكن طرشين لي الموضوع ع الخاص.. ومشكورة وجزاج الله الف خير..وننتظرالمزيد منج

----------


## راعية_دبي

انا بعد لاتنسيني

----------


## الخيااااااااااااااله

هلا والله بالغاااااليه
احم احم احم
شو اقولج الموضوع روووووووووووووووووعه بس واااااااااااااايد فيه اشياء ماكنت اعرفها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماا دري احس فيه بنااات مايقدرون يسوون هالاشياء اللي في الموضوع بس والله يابنااات صدقوني اللي تنفذ الاشياء اللي طرشتها شيااامي حقنا والله مابتخسر ريلهاااا بالعكس بيتعلق فيهااااااااااا اكثر واكثر واكثر وحاولو انكم ماتستحون لانه حلالها يعني عااااادي
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا بعد بحاااااااول ومشكووووووووووووره شيااااااااامي ونتريا بعد الاحلى هههههههههههههههه

----------


## amiracat

ممكن تبعثي لي الموضوع اختي شيامي

----------


## كبرياء إمرأه

مشكووووووووووورة أختي على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع
الصراحه ....متكامل ومفيد وأفكاره حلوووووووووووووووه

لا تبخلين علينا ونتريا كل شي حلو منج

تحياتي لج

----------


## زوجه همو

مشكوره وايد على الموضوع الخطير والوايد مفيد

----------


## النرجسية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع-- شوقتيني طرشي لي الله يخليج مع اني كنت اعتبر نفسي خبيره بس بعد مايضر اذا عرفت اكثر ...

----------


## amiracat

مشكوورة أختي على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

تسلم الايادي يا غالية

و فعلا الموضوع يستحق كل التصفيق

----------


## نعنوعه الدلوعه

احم احم احم

الصراحه وااااااااااايد عيبني الموضوع يا شيامي وتسلمين 
الصراحه ما كنت اعرف عن هالاشياء بس زين يوم افتدينا ب هالمعلومات الحلوه....

----------


## Candle

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه

----------


## عيوز في ورطه

تسلمين الغاليه على موضوعج الروعه بس يحتج شوية جرائه اخاف اسوي هذي الاشياء وينصدم زوجي ههههههههههههه أخاف عليه والله ههههههههههههههههه 

الله يسعدج الغاليه ويهنيج ويسعد كل متزوجه

----------


## jode

لو سمحتي انا ابيش تطرشيلي علخاص

----------


## ام مطر

واااو شو هيدا 
طرشى لي عالايميل عسب اسحر ريلي بالسحر الحلال مع اني جربت كل شي تقريبا

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

رووووووعة رووووعة فعلا يا شيامي

في معلووومااات كتيييير جديدة الواحد حتى أحيانا ًلو قرأ فيها لكن حقيقة في محطوط بالموضوع كل الطرق الي تساعد على الوصول لنتيجة ممتااااازة 

بجد بجد يعطيكي ألف عافية الغالية

و يباركلك بحياتك دنيا و آخرة

تحياتي الملونة

----------


## السعادة

ممكن تبعثي لي الموضوع اختي شيامي

----------


## almansiyh

ابي الموضوع شيامي بليز طرشيلي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## عين الإمارات

...
..

مشكوره غناتي على الموضوع

وااايد مفيد .. وفيه ملعومات خطيره هههههه ^_*

:

الله يعطيج العافيه .. ويجزيج الخير

...
.....

----------


## هبةنسيم

المبدعة دوما شيامي:1 (26): 
صاحبة الافكار الالماسية........
موضوعج وصلل عزيزتي ..........وبصراحة طول ما كنت اقرا كنت جي:1 (37): وكله اقول وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو............ال موضوع جنااااااااااااااااااااااان ومبتكر وروووووووووووووووووعة......:1 (46): 
يعطيج العافية والله يخلي صبوعج يطرقعنا دوووووووووووووووم ع الكيبورد
ودمت بود

----------


## رغودة

مشكورة أختي شيامي على ها الموضوع المثير الجريء..

لكنه الصراحة:

عـجـيـيـيـيـيـيـيـيــب ..!!!!

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور خواتي وع رودودكم الحلوه مثلكم وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد 

والسموح ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## وهج النور

ماعرف شو أقولج بس بصراحه الموضوع كان روعه ومفيد جدا ... وجزاج الله كل خير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور يا حلوات

----------


## دمانية الامارات

هلا ختيه شيامي

انا بطرشلج ايميلي واتمنى انج اتطرشيلي الموضوع
والسموحه منج، جان ثقلنا عليج ^_^

----------


## قلب الشمال

ممكن على الخاص
ولا تطولين عليه ربي يخليج

----------


## بقايا شموع

الغاليه ممكن عالخاص

----------


## جرناس

طرشت لج إيميلي شيكي الخاص، ياليت طرشين لي الموضوع.

----------


## القمزية

اختيه ممكن عالخاص ضروري؟

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## دمانية الامارات

بصراحه مشكوره ختيه على الموضوع


وصدق يوم قلتي انه خطير، ويهي طاح احيانا استحي اسوي جيه>>> توها عروس يديده 


بس ان شاءالله اقدر في يوم من الايام^_*

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضر

----------


## قلب الشمال

موضووعج اكثر من رائع

بصراحه

لا تفوتونه

----------


## شجون83

ابليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز طرشيلي خاطريه اعرف واجدد

----------


## windsor06

وانا بعد يا ريييتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تبعتيلي عل الخاص عيوني

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مشكووووووووووورة الغااالية

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ورده جوري

طرشيلي بعد انا تري الحاله جامده بيني وبين ابو الشباب وابا احركها شوي

----------


## ام مهيره

ممكن الغاليه عالخاص:22 (12):

----------


## اريام2

وانا بعد برسلج ايميلي

----------


## ريانه العود

اختي شياااااامي مشكوووووره الغاليه وماااا قصرتي 
موضوع ما شاء الله حلو ومفيد 
جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## windsor06

حبيتي شيامي

شكرا كتييييييييير حبيبي على الموضوع عني نحنا كتير غافلات عن هيك قصص واكيد ازواجنا بتعجبهم انو نغير بحالنا لو نص اللي قلتيه بس عملنا رح يجننهم
يا ريت كل متزوجة تقراه فعلا شو اللي بدي يخلي الزوج بعدين يفكر بغيرك:1 (25): 
ومرة تانيه واللخ شكرا يا غاليتي شيامي:1 (57):

----------


## السعادة الحقيقية

تسلمين فديت روحج شيامي ....وربي يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## أيوووومي

* مشكورة وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع*

----------


## aldeema

ممكن ترسلين لي

----------


## mhary

نرحبا اختي شيامي 

بصراحه ما قصرتي اول ما طلبت منج الموضوع طرشتية 
بصراحة موضوعج فوق الروعه افكار جديده ومش مكررة 
اتمنى دوم مواضيعج بنفس المستوى تسلمين وما قصرتي 

يالمتزوجات عليكم بفكار شيامي

----------


## الدلع العيناوي

الفضول ذبحني وأنا بعد أبا أعرف......ممكن

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## اريام2

بصراحه ما قصرتي اول ما طلبت منج الموضوع طرشتية 
بصراحة موضوعج فوق الروعه افكار جديده ومش مكررة 
لازم الكل يقراه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## aldeema

روعهههههه الله يشهد ان الموضوع اللي ارسلتيه روعه عن تجربه  :Smile:

----------


## امارتيه وافتخر

الغاليه >> شيامي 

الله يعطيج العافيه على الموضوع ..

وأنـا بنتظار رسالتج على الخاص..

----------


## ورده جوري

موظوع رائع وشيق ومفيد لكل متزوجه
ومشكوره ختيه وما قصرتي ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## hajes

ممكن حبيبتي الموضوع على الخاص ، عل وعسى نقدر نفيد ونستفيد

----------


## الدلع العيناوي

مشكوره أختي شيامي وصلني الموضوع وقريته سطر سطر... وان شاءالله بينفعنا في المستقبل

وحتى في تقديم النصايح لأقرب الصديقات اللي توهن معرسات..وكل البنات المعرسات في العايله واللي بيعرسون

يزاج الله خير..والله يسعد كل المتزوجات ويرزقنا ان شاء الله

----------


## ShooqAlMaha

هلا والله ممكن اطرشينه على الايميل وتسلمين ...

----------


## أم عبدالله77

يزاج الله خير 
بطرش لج ايميلي 
وانا في الانتظار  :Smile:

----------


## امارتيه وافتخر

الغــالــيه >>> شــيامـي 

بصـراحه مـا أعـرف شـو أكـتب الموضوع غايه في الروعه .. صح انه يتكلم بجرأه وصراحه بس هذا

ألي نحن محتاجينه وبالذات في هذا الزمن ومغرياته...

يعطيج العافيه ومـا قصرتي ...

ولا تحرمينا من جديدج ..

:13 (25): :13 (25): :13 (25): :13 (25):

----------


## القمر المضياء

لو سمحتي ممكن طرشين الموضوع
وبطرش لج على الخاص الايميل

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## فطامي 20

مشكورة الغالية ..... والصراحة واااااايد روعة تسلمين ياربي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم عالمرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## دمووع

ممكن اطرشينه لي لو سمحتي

----------


## ميــــــــــــــــــــثاء

وين طلبي عندج ايميلي ما طرشتي الموضوع خييييير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مشكووووووووووووره الغااااااالية


يعطيج الصحه والعااااااااافيه


يزااااااااج الله خير


الصراااحة الموضووووووووووع اكثر من رائع وكلمة (( رائع )) شـــــــــــــويه


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## فراولــــة

صبحكن الله بألف خير يالغاليات


وألف شكر وتحية ووردة معطرة
لأحلى شيامي

وموضوعها الغاوي شراتها

سلمت اناملج اللي طقطقت ع الكيبورد

بصراحة موضوع وافكار واااااااااااااااااااااايد فله

مشكورة حبابة

أنصحكم ترا فيه أفكار غاوية وسهلة سارعوا بالطلب:22 (12):

----------


## hajes

ما شاء الله و تبارك الله ،،، موضوعج واااااااااااااااااايد ومفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــد 

يارب نستفيد مما كتبتي اختي الغالية،، وجززززززززززززززززاك الله الجنــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## ShooqAlMaha

مرحبا الغاليه : ما قصرتي وموضوع جدا موفيد وقيم ...

يعطيج العافيه أختي ......

----------


## مدموزيل مريم

مشكوره اختي والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## ام مياري

تسلمييييييين الغاليه 

موضوع مهم ومفيد

وااايد استفدت

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## بنت حوير

بصراحة

موضوع ما عليه كلام يالغالية 

مشكووووووووووورة فديتج

وربي يوفقج دنيا واخرة

----------


## روح الحب

الصرااااااااااااحه الموضووووووووووع صدق روعه،،،

وماقصرتي يالغلا.....

كفيتي ووفيتي.....

----------


## Sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اخت شيامي الموضوع مفيد جدا وان شاء الله تييني الجرأة إني اطبق هالكلام يوم الله بيكتب لي النصيب..
شي جميل انج حابة تشاركين الناس مثل هالاشياء البسيطة بس ممكن يكون لها تأثير ايجابي في تحسين العلاقات بين الازواج.
جزاج الله خير..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## بنت الشوامس

الغاليه شياميمشكورة جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع ،، اللي بإذن الله راح يفيدني ،،، ومثل مايقولون بعدني عروس بس محتاجه لبعض الأفكار لان الانسان ماينزل من بطن امه يعرف كل شي.... والموضوع :1 (8): جدا مفيد وخصوصا في اشياء الانسان يعرفها بس مايحس انها مهمه بس اكتشفت عقب ماقريت الموضوع انها وااااايد مهمه وتخلي الزوج يتخبل على حرمته اكثر واكثر :1 (57): وانا من جهتيه مابخلي حد مابخبره  :12 (75):  عشان الكل يستفيد 
ومرة ثانيه مشكورة وايد يا شيامي

----------


## أم عبدالله77

يزاج الله خير 
موضوع مميز ومفيد 
وعرض الموضوع مرتب ورائع

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

جزاج الله الف خير على الموضوع 
صراحة موضوع جريء و خاصة للمتزوجات مر فترة طويلة على زواجهم بس يعتبر من التغيير الحلو
صراحة استحيت لما قريت الموضوع

----------


## ـالغلا

مشكووووووووووره غناتي عالنصايح الأكثر من رااااااائعه.... افدتيني في أشياء كثيره... ولج جزيل الشكر....

اختج:ـالغلا

----------


## الدلووعة

ممكن خاص

----------


## كابتشينو

مرحبااااا بنيات 

انا انا انا بعد اباااا ورانا عرس خلونا نطلع كشخه وفاهمين 

الي عندها لاتقصر اطرشلي ع خاص 


وشكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أم فيصل 2006

وانا وانا حبيبتي شيامي لا تنسوني انا محتاجه وايد

----------


## كابتشينو

شيااامي وووينج نترياااااااااا 


وبنوتات وحرمات الي عندهااا الموضوع تعطينا اياه يمكن اخت شيامي مشغوله 

وشكرااا جزيلااا ياحلوات

----------


## بنت البر

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## nunobaby

انا اشكر الاخت شيامي لانه الموضوع بصراحه بيفيدنا وايد وصج بيخلي زوجج بيلصق فيج مثل ما قالت ههههه يمكن تشوفونه موضوع جرئ بس محتاجينه
وواااااااااااااااااايد ينفع المتزوجات والي على ابواب الزواج ...مشكورة اخت شيامي لانه ها الاشياء المفروض نتعلمها و نعرفها و انا عن نفسي استفدت وايييييييييد لاني كنت دوم ادور ها الاشياء عشان نثقف حياتنا الزوجية

----------


## تي تي

مشكورة اختي شيامي وصلني الاميل والموضوع وايد حلو وجرئ وااايد

----------


## منتهــى

> انا اشكر الاخت شيامي لانه الموضوع بصراحه بيفيدنا وايد وصج بيخلي زوجج بيلصق فيج مثل ما قالت ههههه يمكن تشوفونه موضوع جرئ بس محتاجينه
> وواااااااااااااااااايد ينفع المتزوجات والي على ابواب الزواج ...مشكورة اخت شيامي لانه ها الاشياء المفروض نتعلمها و نعرفها و انا عن نفسي استفدت وايييييييييد لاني كنت دوم ادور ها الاشياء عشان نثقف حياتنا الزوجية



ومن كل قلبي أقولك جزاك الله خير وصدق انك ابدعتي.........


الله يخليك لنا يارب.......


ويسهلك ولادتك.....


(( آآآآآآآميــــــــــــــن ))

----------


## أسماء زكي الدين

> شوفوا خواتي انا وعدتكم اني احطلكم موووضوع وااااااااااااااايد حلو وفيه جراه بس صدقوني خطيييييييييير يعني يتكلم عن كل شي بخصوص الاثاره وكيف اتنفذينها طبعا بالطريقه الصحيحه وبتعرفين اشياء واااايد اتغير من روتين حياتج واتخلين زوجج يلزق فيج طبعا اذا طبقتي اللي في الموضوع والله اني كنت جاهله في اشياء وااايد اتخص هالموضوع بس احين اعتبر عمري خبيره في هالشي لا مو بس شي وبعد عندي دكتوراه فيه وهو مب عباره عن مووضوع مملل لا والله نقاط بس كل نقطه لها تاثير صدقوني اني ما ابالغ باي كلمه وكيف تقلبين عقل ريلج وابو عيالج واتخلينه يلازم البيت وما يطلع طبعا فيه عدة طرق وصدقني كل طريقه ولها تاثيرها السحري صدقوني والله انه الموضوع كنت طالبتنه قبل شهرين بس من كثر الزحمه عليه ما حد سوالي سالفه وكنت منقهره لانه عدد المشاركات واللي طالبينه اكثر من 2000 فحسيت انه الموضوع فيه شي غريب ويوم وصلني استانست وااايد وغير هذا عرفت اشيااء وااايد عالعلم اني كنت اقرء وااايد عن الليله الحمراء وغيرها بس هالموضوع خلاني استغنى اني ادور في كل مكان ع فكره عشان انفذها لانه هالموضوع شمل كل شي وخلاني اعرف ان كل جزء في جسمي ليه دور وله تاثير طبعا ابتداء من العين ولي نهاية المطاف وكيف استخدم هالاجزاء بعد عشان نوصل للغرض المطلوب مو بس جسمي حتى جسم .......... فهمتوني
> ما فيني اطول عليكم اكثر من جذي والله لانه فيه اشيااااااااااااء وااايد بتعب لين ما اشرحلكم اياها
> المهم اللي تباه الموووضوع اتقولي ع الخاص اكيد بتقولون ذليتكم عشان انكم اطرشولي عالخاص بس والله اذا علي بعرضه عالعام عشان اريح الجميع بس شروط المنتدى ما تسمح وثاني شي ماقدر اطرش مني والدرب بتعب فبيكون اريحلي اللي تطلبه رااااح اطرشلها اياه وفي خوااات طلبوا مني الموضوع قبل ما انزله عالخاص انشاء الله الحين راااح اطرشه حجكم وقولولي شو رايكم انا متاكده انه بيعيبكم وبيفدكم وبيغير من روتين حياتكم 100% .....:22 (29):





أختي الله يجزيك كل خير على الرغم من أنني قرأت مقتتفات من الموضوع لكن شعرت أنه ثري ومليء بالمعلومات المفيدة خصيصا إن الأخت شيامي ما قصرت في شرح تفصيلات مخجلة قد تخجل الواحدة منا من عملها مع زوجيها لكنها بطريقة لبقة شرحت كيف تتخلصين من ذلك مع زوجك وهو ما يحاسب الله كل منا عليه يوم القيامة ... 

أخواتي عن جد نفتقد الكثير من كثرة الحاء التي نفرضها على أنفسنا وأزواجنا فيركض الرجل بحثا عن زوجة أخرى وثالثة وتر الواحدة منا أنها تقوم بكل ما عليها لكنها مقصرة جدا ن تلك الناحية والتي هي ينبني عليها السعادة فقد قرأت فعلا أن كثير من المشاكل ورجوع الأزواج عن الإصرار في موضوعات يتراجع من سهرة حلوة رومانسية جدا مع زوجته ...


وقيل أن كثير من الدراسات وجدت أن سر سعادة ازواج كثر (على الرغم من صعوبات الحياة حولهم وضيقها بما قد يتعذر معه استمرار الحياة) في الاستمتاع في تلك الليالي ... :1 (57): 


فهلموا كل من لديها طلب (ثقيل) بتطبيق نصائح الأخت شيامي وتطلب بقلب جاااااااااااااااامد خخخخخخخخخ بس لا تلخبطوا الليلة :1 (26): تخيروا الأوقات ... 

وفي انتظار اختنا الكريمة الجزء الثاني ..

----------


## دهن العود والعنبر

شيامي شيكي الخاص

----------


## الريم_الحلوه

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## كراميلة

ونا بعد بليز

----------


## الحل

ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## مياسه الامارات

(*_*)

----------


## مياسه الامارات

[السلام عليكم 

اختي شيامي 

بصراحه انا مب معرسه بس بغيت الموضوع لربيعتي على وشك زواج بعد اسابيع 

وقرت الموضوع وانصدمت في البداية لكن حاولت اني افهمها ان هالشي بيكون بس فالبداية 

ومع الوقت بالتدريج راح تتعود على هالامور 

وبالفعل اختي يزاج الله الف خير ، هالاشياء وايد مهمة للحياة الزوجية الخاصة 

شو اللي يخلي الزوج يشوف غير زوجته او يفكر يتزوج عليها ... غير انه حاس بالنقص 

وترى كل شي يتعوض فالحياة الزوجية وممكن يستغني عنه الزوج او يتنازل عنه احيانا 

كالاكل والشرب والامور الثانوية الاخرى إلا العلاقة الخاصة بينهم ... هذي اهم شي بين الزوجين 

ولو اسعدتي ريلج من هالجانب وحققتي له كل اللي يحلم فيه واللي مب ممكن يتصوره بتضمني 

تعيشي معاه براحه تامة وباذن الله العمر كله . 

وما شاء الله ما اقدر اقول غير انج بروفيسورة في هالامور وياريت من جميع الاخوات يحاولوا بقدر 

الامكان وبالتدريج يطبقوا هالاشياء وينوعوا في نفس الوقت .... ومع الوقت ان شاء الله راح يتعودون

يزاج الله ألف خير ... ومشكورة بعد عمري على الملف الخاص ، واتمنى من بقية الاخوات نشر الملف

للاهل والرفيجات والجريبات منكن ... وكل بنوته حلوة على ويه زواج 

الله يوفق الجميع والسموحه طولت عليكم 

دمتن بألف خير :22 (4):[/COLOR]

----------


## ام غلوية

مشكووووووووووورة واااااايد والموضوع رااااااااائع جدااااااا وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## دلوعه وايد

مشكوره على هالموضوع ولو سمحتى ممكن تطرشينه عالخاص

----------


## ام العنووود

اختي ممكن اطرشينه عالخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## العند

تسلمين اختي على الموضوع بصراحه وايد الافكار حلوة وتسوي شغل ... وتخلي الزوج يبتعد عن بنات الحرام ... الله يكفينا شرهم ... اذا زوجته بطبق هذي الافكار الرومنسية اللي بتطير عقله وتخليه يقعد في البيت

----------


## بدااير

الغالية ممكن اطرشينه عالخاص اذا ما عليج كلافه,,,

السموحة,,

----------


## عطر الزهور

طرشيه لي انا بعد بليزززززززززززززز

----------


## اميرة بلا قصور

الموضوووووووووع وااااااااااااااااايد مفيد جزاة الله خير وشكرا

----------


## Eyelash

سلااااااااااااام...

مشكووووووووره اختي ع الموضوع اللي اكثر من خطير الله يعطيج العافيه الكل استفاد منه خليت صديقاتي وقرايبي يقرونه وعجبهم حيل حركااااااات بسيطه بس صراحه لهن مفعول السحر..

جزاج الله خير..

----------


## هبوب الخير

مشكوررررررة ياشيامي على الموضوع صج حلو وبعدين افكارة حلوة ورمانسية وتخلينا نكسر الروتين يعطيك العافية ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ديمه

تسلمين اختي شيامي عالموضوع الاكثر من رائع صراحة كفيتي ووفيتي .. موضوع راح ينفع كل متزوجة انها تعرف اشيا يديدة عنها وعن زوجها .. وتسلمين وجزاج الله كل خير عنا

ديمه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## :: مرام ::

ماعرف شو أقول صراحة
تسلمين شيامي على هالموضوع 
أفدتينا بمعلوماتج القيمة وصراحة في أفكار خطيييرة وأول مرة أسمع بها

----------


## قافله الخير

ممكن تطرشينه لي على الخاص ..

----------


## tootah1289

ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## a7asses

:22 (5): :22 (5): :22 (5): :22 (5): :22 (5): 




حسيت عمري كأني :22 (22): بعد ماقريت الموضوع 


مشكورة يالغالية

----------


## عاشقة الجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الغالية ممكن تطرشين الموضوع على الخاص

----------


## نجوم الغد

تميت أحك راسي و أقرا الموضوع بدقه شي فهمته و شي لا اممممم أحسه وايد مفيد والله 

>> مقبلة على الزواج ان شاء الله

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ماعليج أكر ،، طرشيلي الموضوع ،،
و انا الحين بطرشلج بالخاص ايميلي  :Smile:

----------


## ضيْ

لو سمحتي ممكن ترسلينه لي أنا بعد؟؟
و بكون ممتنة

----------


## سنفورة

لو سمحتي الغالية ممكن اطرشين لي الموضوع.. 
وتسلمين

----------


## ام حمادي

لوسمحتي وأنا بعد طرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## missnet

يعطيكي العافية اختي
ممكن طرشيلي الموضوع


تحيااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## حبيبة قلبه

لو سمحتي الغالية ممكن اطرشين لي الموضوع.. 
وتسلمين

----------


## أم-راشد

حبيبتي شيامي بصراحة ما أعرف شووووووووووووو أقولج بعد ما قريت الموضوع :1 (32): 

حلو .......... شويه عليه

روعة........ بعد شويه عليه

رهيب........ بس بعد شويه عليه

عجيب ........ أكيد بعد شويه عليه

يا ربي ما أعرف كيف أعبر.............. الموضوع فيه أفكار وطرق مبتكرة ومب تقليدية.......

الله لا يحرمنا منج و لا من هالافكار الأكثر من رائعة ......... و جزاج الله كل الخير و في انتظار يديدج..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## حبيبة قلبه

اول شي احب اشكر اختي شيامي ... واقولها مشكوورة ما قصرتي بارك الله فيج .....

الموووضووووووووع في قمة الروعه

انصح كل متزوجه تقرأه ......

----------


## eljoryah_el7amra

بصراحه الموضوع نفعني وايد 

وخاصه اني معرسه قريب

والموضوع وايد حلو حق 

اللي تحب التغيير والإثاره

ومشكوووره الغاليه على

الموضوع الرائع

ويزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بدااير

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه,,,,

----------


## TheLegend

جزاااج الله خير اختي...معلوماات مفيدة مشكوره

----------


## هدباء

اذا سمحتي طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## حلاو قطن

انا انا انا انا
يلا الفزعه يا بنات الامارات ارسلي لي يا عسل

----------


## الأميرة

يزاج الله خير الغالية

نادر ما تلقى حد ينصحك باسلوب راقي بهالزمان 

الله يسخر لج كل عباده ويجزيج الجنة

----------


## ام دودي

اختي انا طرشتلج الايميل... :Smile:  ممكن اطرشيلي

----------


## أم حورية

:22 (22): انا بعد طرشيلي على الخاص لوسمحت و ما تقصري

----------


## أم فجوره

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي ....

والله ياجرج ان شاء الله ....

طرشيلي اذا ممكن حبيبتي ...

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## هدباء

شكرا اخت شيامي موضوعك عجبني كتير

----------


## tootah1289

شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائعً

----------


## شاي العصر

مرحبا الساااااااااع..
مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع الرائع .. وأنا بصراحة يعجبني هالنوع من الناس اللي يكون عنده معلومة حلوة ومفيدة ويحب ينشرها لغيره علشان تعم الفايدة على الجميع ..
وصدقيني الغالية كله بأجره ..

----------


## نور الدجى

حبيبتي طرشيلي بعد انا

----------


## العنا19

وانا وياكم فى الحمله نتعلم من اجل غد افضل

لا تنسينى اختى الشمي 


شمامي اقصد

----------


## سنفورة

مشكورة الغالية على هذا الموضوع الجريء والمفيد.. بصراحة فيه افكار واايد حلوه.. و يزاج الله ألف خير.. و اتمنى انج تفيدينا دايم لانا صدق محتايين مثل هذي الموااضيع..

----------


## ام دودي

مشكوووره شيااامي عالموضوووع وفعلا طلع واايد حلوو ومفييد...لدرجة اني يلست اقرااه في الكلاس والاستااذ يشرح...ماقدرت اخوز عيووني عن الموضوووع.... تسلميييين الغااالية... :Smile:

----------


## عاشقة الجنان

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع المفيد والرائع وأنصح كل متزوجة انها تقرا الموضوع علشان كلنا محتاجين التغيير في حياتنا

----------


## um 7amad

انا بعد

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## أم سالم

انا طرشت ايميلي

----------


## أم فجوره

مشكوره الغاليه 

وصلني الموضوع وااايد حلو ومفيد 

ولو قروه بس رياييلنا بيتخبلووون ...

بس ان شاء الله نرفع الحياء شوي وانطبقه حرفيا ... ههههههه

----------


## غالية_222

وأنا بعد حبيبتي شيامي
بليييييييز طرشيلي

----------


## سيدة جميرا

مشكووره اختيه شيامي ويزاج الله خير الموضووع يجنن ومفيـد معني ما خلصته وصلت لين النص بس 
الصراحه (خير معلم) ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## missnet

تسلمين عزيزتي شيامي
موضوع جدا رااااااااااائع 
و يزاج الله ألف خير
وانشالله بسوي تغير باسلوب حياتنا 
وبخليه عندي كمرجع 
تحياتي لك 
وننتظر دايما مواضيعك 
لاتحرمينا من افكارك

----------


## الدلوعة

مشكورة الغالية وصلني الموضوع باسرع ما اتوقع و بصراحة موضوع خطير و ان شاء بقراه مرة ثانية و ثالثة و اطبقه

الله يسعدج و يوفقج مع ريلج يا رب

----------


## Mazyoonaa

وأنا بعد حبيبتي شيامي
بليييييييز طرشيلي

----------


## ghadeer1

شكرا الك عزيزتي على ها الملف الرائع الي اكيد الكل بيستفيد منه 
ويسلمو ايديكي على مجهودك بارساله لنا بالايميل 
رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

شوقتيني والله... عيد زواجي قريب وابا اغير اشوي ...ممكن اطرشيلي عل خاص؟

----------


## السيليه

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## الريم@@

ممكن اطرشيلي الموضووع

----------


## ( أم مـــوازي )

الغاااالية ممكن اطرشيلي المووضوووع ...........(( ومنكم نستفيــــد ))

----------


## أم حورية

مشكورة شيامي و الموضوع و ايد حلو و اسمحيلي على التأخير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## Nawal

يعطيج العافيه شيامي وماقصرتي ...

بصراحه ماقريت الموضوع كامل لكن إن شاء الله يستفيدن منه كل المتزوجات والمقبلات على الزواج ويدعولج بالخير ...

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي على هذا المجهود الواضح ...

----------


## رحلة امل

مشكورة الغالية وصلني الموضوع باسرع مما كنت اتصور لا تاخرتي ولا شي

الموضوع قمة بالروعه وينفع لتجديد الحياه الزوجيه والله وتغير مجراها للاحسن بأذن الله

الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج الخير والجميع يارب

----------


## ضحكة قلب

فديتج ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## أم سالم

فديتج عزيزتي شيامي 
مشكووورة على الموضوع الحلو 
وان شاء الجميع يستفيد منه

----------


## ام الغوالي

مشكوورة الغالية موضوعج مررة غاوي وحلو وتسلمين عليه

----------


## مزونه

تسلمين شيامي 
الله يسعدج 
الموضوووووووع فنتكه وتسلمين وصلني عالايميل 
فظيع بس ماخلصت قرايته طويل وايد وغير هذا انه مفيد 
ربي يوفقج

----------


## ضيْ

السلام عليكم,
ألف شكر أختي الغالية,
وصلني الموضوع ما قصرتي,
وما شاء الله جداً مفيد وبالفعل يغير من روتين الحياةالزوجية
ويضفي عليها الاثارة,
وان شاء الله أطبق اللي فيه وأتحلى بالجرأة,
ربي يعطيج ألف عافية:22 (22):

----------


## أم رمااايل

الغالية ممكن اطرشينة على الخاص

----------


## ام الغلا

حبيبتي والله احنا ندور هالشي بطرشلج اميلي ومشكوره

----------


## Bent_uae

مشكووووووووووووووووره الغاليه عالموضوع
صدق موضوع مفييييييييد جدا
الله يوفقج في حياتج ويسعدج

----------


## أم السلطان

ما حد طرشي لي .. 

في الانتظار

----------


## السيليه

مشكوره اختي شيامي على الموضع الله ينور قلبج مثل ماتنورين قلوبنا وان شاء الله ان نجربها

----------


## سكون المساء

الغالية ممكن ترسلينه على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## Miss World

مشكوره اختي الغاليه ع الموضوع... صدق انصح كل وحده تقراه, سواء متزوجه او على ويه زواج  :Smile:  و اللي بتقراه ماعتقد بتحتاج تقرا اي موضوع ثاني او نصايح, كل شي مفيد موجود فيه. يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي و ربي يوفقج دوووم

----------


## أم السلطان

مشكورة الغالية الموضوع وصلني .. 

بصراحة هذي فنون لازم كل زوجة تتقنها وتتفن فيها وتضيف عليها من روحها يعني مب تطبيق اعمى بدون احساس . .اهم شي الاحساس وإن الشي نابع من داخلج .. والعشرة بين الزوجين في وجود تفاهم وانسجام تخلي الوحدة تكتشف اشياء يديدة اكثر ... 

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع ..

----------


## ام ملاك

يعطيج العافية شيامي على هالموضوع 


صدق صدق الوحده تستفيد منه بشكل ما تتوقعونه










جزاج الله خير

----------


## عاشقة الفرصاد

شيامي الغالية اترياج اطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## عطر الزهور

أنا للحين ما وصلني ........... ودي اصيح ......... يا حليلها شيامي حاولت يمكن مرتين اطرشه على ايميلي بس للاسف ما وصلني مادري ليش ......... شكلي منحوسة

----------


## ام الغلا

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع الشيق واللي استفت منه وايد وتسلمين الغلا

----------


## غالية_222

مشكووووووووووووووورة يا عيوني على الموظوع اللي محتاجينة واااايد في زمن الفظائيات هذا
يزاج الله ألف خير 
وربي يعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## pinki11

Me too

----------


## الدانه80

اختي ممكن اطرشين لي الموضوع

----------


## alainflower

مرحبا حبوبة مشكوووورة وايد الموضوع يديد و مشوق و جزاج الله الف خير .........

----------


## الربيع الصامت

طرشيلي الموضوع ......ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## dora

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## lilo

مشكووووووووووووووووره جدا واتمنى لك كل الخير صراحه موضوع مفيييد جدا جدا وراااااااااااائع وفي انتظار الجزء الثاني

----------


## nanane2005

جزاك الله خير اختي

ياليت تطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## قلب مغرم

شوقتوووووني 
انا بعد شيامي 
طرشت ايميلي ع الخاص 
والمساج بعد ابا اعرف عنه

----------


## ricotta

والله صدق أبا أقرا هالموضوع!!!
ممكن اطرشيلي اختي؟؟؟

----------


## P u r e

أختي ممكن اتطرشيلي إياه

----------


## ألم وعشناه

شوقتوووووني 
انا بعد شيامي 
طرشت ايميلي ع الخاص 
:22 (4): :22 (22):

----------


## sara_khalifa

الغاليه بلييييييييز هذا ايميلي ياريت تطرشيلي الموضوع عليه 
[email protected] 
واسمحيلنا اذا كنا بنتعبك معانا شوي...

----------


## عيون الليل

تسلمين ختيه على الموضوع المفيد وبليز طرشيلي الجزء الثاني

----------


## MOON2006

> شيامي يالخطيره انا ابي الموضوع على الخاص..... من الحين اسميك شيامي الخطيرررررررررررره هههههههههه

----------


## سجينة القلوب

واجد حلوووووووووووووووووووو زي الي كتبته روعه

----------


## كروش

طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## دلع بوظبي

انا بعد ..

اول مره اشوف هالموضوع

لاني ماادخل هالقسم وايد .. 

ممكن اطرشين لي كل شي ..(( خطين تحت كل شي ))

ومشكوره مقدمـــــــــــــــا

..

----------


## ميامي2006

طرشلي حبيبتي والله يوفقج انشالله ويهنيج

----------


## ميامي2006

هلا شيامي بغيت اطرشلي الموضوع

----------


## فرفوشه2007

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه الصراحه انصح كل الخوات فيه قمه فى الرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررروعه صدق الصراحه ماقصرتى عن جد الله يسعدج فى حياتج يارب

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

وسامحوني ع التاخير بس لانه كانت عندي ظروف

----------


## ألم وعشناه

والله شو اقول وشو اخلي الموضوع قمه في الروعه 
وانصح كل وحده محتاجه للتجديد تدخل والله يرزق الاخت شيامي كل الخير ما قصرت الله ينولها الي في بالها ويباركلها بكل شي

----------


## Roo7_AD

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله .. 

طرشت لج ايميلي عالخاص  :Wink:

----------


## ضحكة قلب

بصراحه روووووووووووووووووووووعه مشكوره الغاليه وماقصرتي 
استفدنا وايد من أفكارج ومواضيعج الأكثر من روعه

----------


## ملاذ الروح

تسلمين شيامي وعساج ان شاء الله ع القوة دووووووم الصراااااااااحة الموضوع وايد عيبني وصلني بعد ع الايميل ولج مني ومن زوجة اخوي كل الشكر

----------


## lilie2002

حبوبة ممكن تطرشيلي الفايل ومشكورة مقدما

----------


## الدانه80

هلا باختي شيامي الموضوع وصلني والصراجه يالغاليه وايد رووووووووووعه ومفيد جدا ومشكوره وماقصرتي

----------


## دلوعه وايد

مشكوره شيامي حبيبتي على الموضوع .....................وبصراحه موضوع قمه في الروعه وايد مفيد

----------


## ام نودي

مشكورة اللي عطيتينا من وقتج وارسلتي الموضوع الصراحة استفدت والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج وننتظر المزيد ودمتي لعضوات المنتدى:22 (4):

----------


## Om 7aMda

الشلام عليج الغالية ..

ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع ..

----------


## ميامي2006

هلا شيامي مشكورة ووووايد على الموضوع.......سامحيني على التأخير في الرد.
الموضوع أكثر من روعهههههههههههه والله يوفقج مع ريلج يارب ويوفق الكل.

----------


## ورق عنب

الغالية طرشت لج اميلي على الخاص من كم يوم بس ماوصلني شي .. اسمحيلنا تعبناج ..بس الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## نيو لوك

ممكن اطرشينه لي عالخاص

----------


## Miss Cavalli

شكله موضوع خطير .. ممكن اشووف انا بعد ؟؟ :$

----------


## أم اليازية

اختى انا ما وصلنى شىء

----------


## الظبيانية

انا ابا الموضوع بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## شمس الضحى

هلا شيامي مشكورة ووووايد على الموضوع.......سامحيني على التأخير في الرد.
الموضوع أكثر من روووووووووعه والحركات اللي فيه صدق خطيييييييييرة ورهييييييييييبة
والله يوفقج مع ريلج يارب ويوفق الكل.

يــــــزاج اللــــه خيــــــر

----------


## نيو لوك

بصراحـــــــــــــه رووووووووووووووعه الموضوع تسلمين اختي شيامي
وجزج الله خير 
واااايد استفدت منه

----------


## هطول

> هلا شيامي مشكورة ووووايد على الموضوع.......سامحيني على التأخير في الرد.
> الموضوع أكثر من روووووووووعه والحركات اللي فيه صدق خطيييييييييرة ورهييييييييييبة
> والله يوفقج مع ريلج يارب ويوفق الكل.
> 
> يــــــزاج اللــــه خيــــــر

----------


## عاشقة الفرصاد

شيامي الغالية مشكورة على الموضوع واصلي من اسبوع تقريبا والصراحة ماعليه كلام وربي يجزيج من خيره..... وصح بعض الامور انا كنت قايمة فيها.... بس باجي المعلومات كانت ولايعلى عليها....
الله يوفقج في كل خطوة ويسعدج يارب

----------


## عاشقة الفرصاد

وسوري على التأخير يابوج انشغلنا باغراض العيد وعيالنا

----------


## أم ريم الفلا

مشكووووووورة أختي شيامي ربي يوفقج إن شاء الله ويفتحها عليج دنيا وآخرة مثل ما نورتينا ربي يجعل أيامج كلها نور وسعادة وبصراحة الموضوع خطيييييييير وعن جد روعة والسموحة أختي على التأخير لاني صارلي فترة مشغولة بالإمتحانات وما فتحت البريد ولما قرأته وايد عجبني ولا تحرمينا اختي العزيزة من هذه الأفكار وربي يوفقج ويسعد كل خواتي المسلمات

----------


## أم رمااايل

بصراااحة اخت شيامي طرشتلي الموووضوع وما قصرت استفدت منة انا وريلي ومشكورة وووايد في اشياء واللة ما نعرفها لا انا ولا ريلي ...جزاج الله خير ويسعدج مع ابو اعيالج...

----------


## دلوعة قلبي

تسلمين اختي
ما عليج امر ممكن ترسلينه لي

----------


## Mountain

اختيه شيامي لو سمحتي طرشيلي بلييز شوقتيني.

----------


## sense0001

حبيبتي توني قريت الموضوع و ممكن اطرشيلي اياه

----------


## مريم أم سيف

ممكن أطرشيلى عاالايميل 
sawaf_96


لو سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمحتى .....................ز

----------


## دلع بوظبي

مشكوره اختي شيامــي

والموضوع حلو ومتكامــل ياريت كل وحده مقبله عل الزواج تقراه..^__^

عاد ان شاء الله اتطبقونه ..

----------


## مريم أم سيف

لو سمحتوا بنات ممكن تفهمونى شو يعنى.........( الخاص) ...................... وكيف أدخله 
أنا عضوه جديده وبصراحه هذى أول مره أشترك فى منتدى

----------


## سرب المعاني

اختيه شيامي لو سمحتي طرشيلي بلييز.

----------


## شوق دبي

حشرتني خالتيه تبا تقرا المووضوووع ؟؟ظ ممكن اطرشيلي اياه على الخاص

----------


## نورالعين

اختي شيامي لو سمحتي طرشيلي لو سمحتي.

----------


## sense0001

مشكوووووووووووووورة وايد وايد وايد على الموضوع 
صراحه روعة و مفيد و جزاك الله خير

----------


## مياس

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع تسلمين
والله يسهل عليج

----------


## درب التبانة

على التأخير انا الصراحة اتوقعت انة بيتأخر 
لان الموضوع وااااايد مهم لكل متزوجة تكون تعرف بهذى السوالف اوماتعرف
لان الى ماتعرف تبا تتعلم 
ولى تعرف تبا التغير والتجديد بحياتها الزوجية

ومشكووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتى

اللة يقومج بسلامة ان شاء اللة

----------


## ميرال

مشكوره على الرد حبوبه بس الايميل ما وصلني 
ياريت تبعتيلي اياه مره تانيه

----------


## حبيبة منصور

جزاج الله خير على هالموضوع

ومثل ما قلتي فيه كل شي ...يعني ما يحاتي ادور ...

وان شاء الله نقدر انطبق هالكلام ...خصوصا للمقبلين على الزواج مثلــي ^__^ 

الله يوفقك الجميع ان شاء الله

والله يسهل عليج في ولادتج ويرزقج بالذريه الصاله

والف شكر لج على الموضوووووع الرائع

----------


## diya

السلام عليكم...
ما ادري شو اقولج يا شيامي..فظييييييييييييييع؟رهيييييييييييييييييييييب؟ و انا اصلا كنت ادور على هالسوالف ..و زين انج ما حطيتيه على العام ههههههههههه...بس يستاهل و مو بس للي بيعرسن 
حق المتزوجات بعد شراتي للتجديد مهم واااااااااااااااايد..و صح انه جريء شوية (اونه) و استحي وايد
بس ناوية اسوي و معزمة على نفسي لازم يعني لاااااااااااااااااااااازم...لانما ابي حياتنا تستوي ملل و لو بعد عشرة عيال.....و ابا اسوي تغيير بين فترة و فترة....
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووورة الغالية على التعب كله خاصة انج بتربين جريب و احس وايد تعبناج لا و بعد ابيج تطرشيله طريقة المساج على الخاص و اذا ما قدرت صدقيني بعذرج و مقدرة تعبج وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااايد..
و عليج بسورة الزلزلة وقت الولادة جهزي ادعية و خلي حد عند خبرة يسير وياج...
اللهم يسر لها الولادة و لا تعسر..اللهم لا سهل الا ما جعلته سهلا و انك تجعل الحزن سهلا..اللهم ارزقها ذرية صالحة و لا تذرها فردا و انت خير الوارثين...
و السمووووووووووووووووووحة ع التطويل..

----------


## الربيع الصامت

مشكورة شيامي عالموضوع الحلو بصراحه في افكار يديده يبالها جرأة من الاثنين :Smile: 
انشاء الله كل زوجة تحاول تسعد زوجها وتستفيد من شيامي :Smile: مشكورة حبيبتي واذا عندج الجزء الثاني لاتنسينا وجزاج الله خير :Smile:

----------


## فتافيت السكر

ياليت تبعثيه ليا :Smile:

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ورق عنب

الله يعطيج السلامة .. وتفرحين في عيالج .. والله انة موضوع مفيد ..الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج.. وما قصرتي..

----------


## علياء 3

شو الموضوع ممكن اختي تطرشينه

----------


## نورالعين

مشكوووووورة اختي حبيبتي شيامي.. الموضوع اكثر من رااااااائع الله يعطيج العافية ويقومج بالسلامة يااااارب وتبشرينا ببنوته حلوة والا ولد حلو .. الله يسهل عليج ياااارب
مشكووووووووورة واااااايد

----------


## Miss Cavalli

الموضوع فنان والله و احسبه وايد يفييد ... فيه افكار يديده جنها مال الافلام .. لووول 

شكرا عزيزتي .. و الله يقومج بالسلامه .. طمنينا عليج

----------


## ام حمووود

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## هدوء القلب

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## 3roos

اختي ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## first^lady

مرحبا الغالية ... انا قريت الموضوع .. والصراحة الموضوع يباله جرأة وقلب قوي ... هههه 
في اشياء يمكن ما اسويله الا بعد سنيييييين .. ما يباله مستحى ... بس الموضوع حلو ومفيد جدا جدا.. 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج... الموضوع متعوب فيه ويستاهل .. الله يسهل عليج الغالية .. والف شكر لج..

----------


## ღ..طــيــف..ღ

شوقتوووني كلكم شسالفة الموضوع هذا ... طرشيلي عالخاص

----------


## ام الروايب

ممكن تطرشينه لي 

^ـ^

----------


## diya

عفوا اخت شيامي ممكن تطرشيلي طريقة المساج بعد؟ لو قدرت..و السموحة...
و مشكوووووووووووووورة مرة للمرة الثانية....و طمنينا عليج..

----------


## امنة

اختي لو ما فيها ازعاج طرشيلي علي الخاص

----------


## ريم الفلي

وانا بعد على الخاص لوسمحتي

----------


## الـود

عزيزتي طرشت لج عالخاص الايميل طرشي لي الموضوع فديتج

----------


## ام عائشة

لو سمحتي طرشيلي على الخاص والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## snow white

تسلمين حيااااتي شيااامي وربي يعطيك الف عافيه,,,,الصراحه اللي جاهله بهالسوالف بتستفيد من الموضوع ،،،،، اسمحيلي على التاخير وانشاء الله اتقومين بالسلامه ..ولاده لذيذه انشاء الله

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شمس القمر

ما شاء الله عليك اختي شيامي ... الموضوع مفيد جدا وخاصة للعرائس ... الله يوفقك دنيا واخره ... وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه ... ودمتي في حفظ الله

----------


## بقايا جروح

يزااااااااااااج الله خير

موضوعج في غاية الأهمية يوصل أي زوجين للسعادة الي الكل يحلم بها

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج

الله يسهل عليج وتقومين بالسلامة إن شاء الله،،

الله لا يحرمنا من أزواجنا ويكتب لنا السعادة دووووووم

قولوووووووووو آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييين

----------


## روح الــــورد

مشكوره على الموضوع .. مع اني متزوجه من زمان في اشياء ما اعرفها واشياء للحين استحي منها .. موضوع مفيد وااايد للمتزوجات وحتى للمقبلات على الزواج .. والله يديم السعاده على الكل ان شالله .. 
الله يقومج بالسلامه .. ويسهل عليج ولادتج ......

----------


## diya

طريقة المساج خطييييرة و حلوة بعد ..الصراحة عيبتني وايد...
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة يا الغالية..
و الله يجازيج على تعبج ...

----------


## aljasmi

فعلا شغلات خطيره

شكرا يا اخت شيامي ع الموضوع ..:22 (22):

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## روح مرسى الاحزان

شيامي مشكور ترا الموضوع خطير و يفيد كل المتزوجات و المقبلات عالزواج و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره من كل قلب يالغلا

----------


## ღ..طــيــف..ღ

بارك الله فيج اختي وصلني الموضوع وما قصرتي
والحين قاعدة اقراه من طأطأ لسلام عليكم

----------


## عسوله كيوت

تسلمين فديت روحج شيامي وربي يعطيج الف عافيه ماقصرتي والله...

----------


## وصوف الريم

اتريا الموضوع ع ايملي....

ويسلمووووووووووووووووووووو....

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## غروب11

الغاليه طرشيلي عالخاص

----------


## أمورة

شكله موضوعوج حلو. ممكن اطرشيلي انا بعد؟ و تسلمين الغاليه!

----------


## ام ميره

اختي طرشيلي انا بعد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

مشكوووووره

----------


## ماشي شغلة

مشكورة الغالية على هالموضوع وإنشالله بطرشلج إيميلي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## kaify

مشكوووووووره الغاليه على الموضوع بصراحه انا واااااااااايد استفدت

وااااااااااايد اشياء ما كنت اعرفها :1 (32): 


الله يوفقج انشاء الله

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## أمورة

موضوعج خباااااااال تسلمين الغالية الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعج المفيده.
الموضوع مهم للمتزوجات واللي ما اتزوجن هذا كورس مفيد لهن.

----------


## kho

مرحبا الغاليه ..

شوقتيني اقرا موضوعج .. اذا ماعلييج امارة ه ممكن اطرشين لي اياه 

ومشكورة  :Smile:

----------


## غـــالـــيـــه

مرحبا بالغاليه شيامي

موضوعج وصلني بالايميل ومشكوووره فديتج
وفعلا فيه اشياء كنا غافلين عنها

بانتظار مواضيعج المفيده

----------


## شيامي

شكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ذويقة

اختي طرشيلي انا بعد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام الروايب

خطيره ياشيامي 
ربي يعطيج العافيه 
ويسعدج

----------


## bint_altamimi

السلام عليكم أختي شيامي

الصراحة خطيرة واكثر من خطيرة الموضوع وووووووووووووووووووووووووايد حلو و عطيت إربيعتي توها تزوجت نسخة منه.... 

ربي يحفظج ويقومج من السلامة

----------


## ام الفاتح

دزيلي ياه يالغلا

----------


## Jasmine

أشياء ما كنت أعرفها....مشكورة وايد على الموضوع المفيد 
جزاااااك الله خير

----------


## reem222

ممكن اطرشيلى الموضوع لو سمحت ومشكوره مقدما............

----------


## أسرار الحياة

مساء الخير الغالية يا ريت تطرشين لي الموضوع على الخاص لاني بعدني مارووم اطرش لك

رسالة على الخاص عشان اطلب 

ومشكوووووووووووووووووورة الغالية يزاك الله خير

----------


## hamda82

ana 6rashtlich 3al5aaaaaa9 o mn redood albnat t7amast lilmaw'6o03  :Wink:

----------


## فن راقي

مرحبا أختي شيامي والحمد لله على السلامة ومبروكين على المولود اليديد إنشاء الله يتربى في عز والديه..

ومشكوره على الموضوع الرائع وما تقصرين وصلني على الإيميل بصرااااحه الموضوع فنان 

وياليت الإخوااات الثانيات يجرنه للأستفادة ...

ومشكوره أختي شيامي مره ثانية ومنكم نستفيد ..:22 (5):

----------


## همسة الإمارات

اختي ممكن اطرشيلي أنا بعد..
يزاج الله خير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## :.كلـي شمــوخ.:

بصراااااااااااااااااحه موضوع في قمة الروووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
صدق انه مفــــــــــــــــــــــــيد لابعد حدود للمعرسات وللي بتعرس قريـــــــــــــــــــب
^_^
اشكرج الغاليه على الموضوع الشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق
والله يعطيج العافيه .. ويجزيج خير الثواب ان شاء الله

----------


## الخيال3

مشكورة حبيبتي على الرسالة وألف الحمدلله على السلامة ويتربى في عزكم انشاء الله

----------


## Farouha

الصراحة موضوعك حلو و رائع كلام قليل عليه 

يا ريت البنات يقرونه و يستفيدوو منه و يشيلوا الملل من حياتهم الزوجية و يشوفوا التغيير

----------


## 6moo7

ختيه ممكن اطرشيليه الموضوع ^_^

----------


## أم شهوود

هلا عزيزتي شيامي ممكن تطرشينه عالخاص 

ومشكوووووره

----------


## أم منصور5

هلا الغالية ممكن اطرشينه ع لخاص ومبروكين

----------


## Um Rashed

مشكورة على الموضوع، بصراحة وايد مفيد وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا الغاليه
اذا ممكن طرشين لي
واذا صار نزلتي شي يديد ياريت لو طرشينه لى عالخاص على طول

----------


## دمعة دبي

مرحبا الغاليه .. ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع ع الخاص ؟؟ 

واسمحيلي غثيتج ^_^

----------


## المزهريه

مرحبا الغاليه .. ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع ع الخاص ؟؟ 

واسمحيلي غثيتج ^_^

----------


## هنوفي

ممكن اطرشينه على الخاص

----------


## سلاااامي

مشكووورة اختي شيامي عالموضوع 
الصراحه جريء بس مفيد للمتزوجات 
وننتظر جديدج 
والله يوفقج ان شاءالله ياالغالية

----------


## صابونة

مرحبا الغاليه .. ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع ع الخاص

----------


## ₪≈ نيوفه ≈₪

ممكن اطرشينه على الخاص

----------


## همسة الإمارات

موضوعج روعـــه
تسلمين حبــــــــــوبه الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعج المفيده.
.

----------


## reem222

> موضوعج روعـــه
> تسلمين حبــــــــــوبه الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعج المفيده.
> .

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولا ي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## لهفة الخاطر

يا حريييييييييييييم يابنات اقروووه بيفيدكم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد خصوصا المقبلات عالزواج والا اللي في بداية زواجهم
موضوع جرئ بس مفييييييييييييييييييييييد جدا خصوصا يعطيج افكار وامثله ساعات نحتار ما نعرف شو نسوي او شو نقول بس الموضوع فيه كل شي يعني احفظي وطبقي وبس:22 (20): 

لاتخلون الموضوع يطوفكم



اختكم

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولا ي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## عصافير الجنه

مثل ما طلبتى اختي شيامى راح اكتب رايي ولو انى الصراحه استحى من ها المواضيع

هو موضوع مفيد وجرىىىىىىىىىءويساعد ا للى عايشين حياتهم ب روتين , فيكسر الروتين, ويجدد في الحياه الزوجيه,,,

وجزاك الله خيراختى شيامي على مساعدتك للبنات:22 (20):

----------


## قمرة

ممكن الغلا ع الخاااااااااااااص

----------


## ^بزايه^

مرحبا ختيه الغاليه شيامي..

والله استحي اني اكتب رايي في الموضوع في العام..بس لجل عين..تهون الف عين..

الموضوع وايد مفيد..وجريء واااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد..وانا متأكده مليون ب 100 ان الكل اذا نفذو شي من هالافكار..بتخبل بزوجها..وبيوصولوون لمتعه اللي كل الطرفلين يبونها..

وبس..استحي..

والف شكر لج الغاليه..

----------


## الغربية

تسلم الايادي ..

وفعلا موضوع مميز جدا... 


وجريء ..


بس ^_^ الواحد يعرف انه هذا حلاله ولازم يسعده .. ^_^ 

مرة اخرى تسلم الايادي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أسرار الحياة

هلا والله شيامي تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع

وتبين الصراحة بديت اقراه حمر ويهي لاني توني بنوته

وقفت وما كملت قراية وطبعت الموضوع وعطيته حق اختي المعرسة

والصراحة مدحت فيه بالحيل وتقول اكثر من روووعة

وانقل لك شكري وشكر اختي تسلمين الغالية

----------


## مريووووم

مشكورة حبيبتي وعسى ربي ما يحرم المنتدى من شيامي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولا ي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## لؤلؤة الشرق

السلام عليكم اخت شيومة ......الصراحة اني ابي اشكرج وايد وايد وايد على هالموضوع الروعة اللي كنت بصراحة محتاجتلة وايد و ما اعرف الصراحة شلون اشكرج و اني راح امشي على طريقتج :22 (15): :22 (15): والله يوفقج و يعطيج العافية يارب

----------


## rosy

ألف ... ألف ... ألف ... شكر لج أختي شيامي
على الموضوع المفيد جداً ... جداً ... جداً
واذا صار ونزلتي شي يديد ياريت لو طرشينه لى عالخاص على طول

----------


## أم مريوومه

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع المفيد و بصراحه ما اعرف كيف اشكرج  :Smile:

----------


## أم ريم دبي

ممكن التفاصيل على الايميل لو تكرمت([email protected])
و مشكورة الغالية

----------


## غلاالسعودية

حمستيني خاصة مع كل هذي الردود ياليت ترسليه لي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## rere2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكوره على ردك بس لكن للاسف موراضي يفتح الموضوع

ياريت تبعتيه تاني

----------


## أم ريم دبي

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع المفيد و الروعة 
و بصراحه ما اعرف كيف اشكرج

مشكورة
الغالية .. وايد استفدت من الموضوع

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## لؤلؤة الشرق

الله يعطيج العافية على موضوعج الرووووووووعة و بالنسبة للمساج هاااااااااااااااايل و ننتظر منج كل جديد
:22 (8): :22 (8):

----------


## أم ظبي

مشكووووووووووووووورة الغالية على الموضوع الرائع و النصائح الذهبية و ان شالله كل وحدة تقراه تستفيد منه..

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

أختي الغالية شيامي وصلني الموضوع جزاكِ الله كل خير ،،

الغالية ما قصرتي موضوع رائع و مفيد و يكسر الروتين اللي اعتادوه الزوجين ،، و لكن ما أييد وجود

الموسيقى ؛ لأنها حرام 00

----------


## ام هاشم

> شوفوا خواتي انا وعدتكم اني احطلكم موووضوع وااااااااااااااايد حلو وفيه جراه بس صدقوني خطيييييييييير يعني يتكلم عن كل شي بخصوص الاثاره وكيف اتنفذينها طبعا بالطريقه الصحيحه وبتعرفين اشياء واااايد اتغير من روتين حياتج واتخلين زوجج يلزق فيج طبعا اذا طبقتي اللي في الموضوع والله اني كنت جاهله في اشياء وااايد اتخص هالموضوع بس احين اعتبر عمري خبيره في هالشي لا مو بس شي وبعد عندي دكتوراه فيه وهو مب عباره عن مووضوع مملل لا والله نقاط بس كل نقطه لها تاثير صدقوني اني ما ابالغ باي كلمه وكيف تقلبين عقل ريلج وابو عيالج واتخلينه يلازم البيت وما يطلع طبعا فيه عدة طرق وصدقني كل طريقه ولها تاثيرها السحري صدقوني والله انه الموضوع كنت طالبتنه قبل شهرين بس من كثر الزحمه عليه ما حد سوالي سالفه وكنت منقهره لانه عدد المشاركات واللي طالبينه اكثر من 2000 فحسيت انه الموضوع فيه شي غريب ويوم وصلني استانست وااايد وغير هذا عرفت اشيااء وااايد عالعلم اني كنت اقرء وااايد عن الليله الحمراء وغيرها بس هالموضوع خلاني استغنى اني ادور في كل مكان ع فكره عشان انفذها لانه هالموضوع شمل كل شي وخلاني اعرف ان كل جزء في جسمي ليه دور وله تاثير طبعا ابتداء من العين ولي نهاية المطاف وكيف استخدم هالاجزاء بعد عشان نوصل للغرض المطلوب مو بس جسمي حتى جسم .......... فهمتوني
> ما فيني اطول عليكم اكثر من جذي والله لانه فيه اشيااااااااااااء وااايد بتعب لين ما اشرحلكم اياها
> المهم اللي تباه الموووضوع اتقولي ع الخاص اكيد بتقولون ذليتكم عشان انكم اطرشولي عالخاص بس والله اذا علي بعرضه عالعام عشان اريح الجميع بس شروط المنتدى ما تسمح وثاني شي ماقدر اطرش مني والدرب بتعب فبيكون اريحلي اللي تطلبه رااااح اطرشلها اياه وفي خوااات طلبوا مني الموضوع قبل ما انزله عالخاص انشاء الله الحين راااح اطرشه حجكم وقولولي شو رايكم انا متاكده انه بيعيبكم وبيفدكم وبيغير من روتين حياتكم 100% .....:22 (29):



اختي ارجو منك انك ترسليلي على الخاص وشكراً على المساج

----------


## أم شهوود

مشكوووره اختي وصلني الموضوع على الايميل 

وننتظر يديدج عزيزتي ولا تنسينا

----------


## deblomasya

can u send it 4 me pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez?

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام عماري

مشكورة اختي شيامي على هالموضوع الروعه .. وصدق فتح عيوني على اشياء ما كنت اعرفها.. 
يزاج الله خير ويجلعه في ميزان حسناتج انشالله...

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولا طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## sh3sho3h

حبيبتي ممكن اطرشين لي عالخاص

----------


## فلانة

شياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامي 

ممكن تطرشين الموضوع وتراني طرشت الايميل بس لاتتاخرين 

اباه ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

الريال ياي من سفر عقب يومين وابى حركات يديده لا تتاخرين عليه

----------


## deblomasya

مشكووووووووووووره حبيبتي عالموضوووووع الرائع 

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*أنـا أنــا بعد بليــز :22 (19):*

----------


## غلاالسعودية

يعطيك الف عافيه عل الموضوع وردت فعل زوجي كانت غير عاديه فعلا ابدعت سويت لك دعايه عند اهلي وصديقاتي المدرسات شكرا غاليتي وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## فلانة

مشكوووووووووووووووورة ياشيامي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

واتمنى انج تزيدينا ويعطيج الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## مي الاماراتية

ممكن تطرشيلي  :Smile:

----------


## sh3sho3h

شكرن عالموضوع

وفعلن فيه افكار وايد حلووووه وجريئه

ومتجدده بس حبيبتي بغيت اقولج نقطه وحده في ازواج يداد وطبعا شكاكين يكونون فالبدايه فمب ضروري من اولها تصبر اشوي(فالتاني السلامه (سياره ههههههه)) لان انا اعرف وايد اطلقن بهالسبب لانهن جريئات وعندهن معلومات جنسيه تسعدها هي وزوجها بس العرب ما يفسرونها بهالطريقه فاتمنى توضحين هالشي ذكري الاخوات انهن فالبدايه اتكون جرئتهن محدوده الين ما تتعمق العلاقه 
وشكرا لج على موضوعج الطيب

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

ممكن اطرشيلي الغاليه

----------


## ام امهيره

لو سمحتي طرشيلي على الايميل بليييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*تسلميــــن أختي عالموضوع الرائع والأفكـار الجريئه ! 
وعسى الله يسخرلج ريلج ويديم المحبه بينكم... 

بس أنا بعد رايي من راي sh3sho3h انه مش من البدايه, ما يندرى كيف الرياييل يفكرون خصه فهالزمن :1 (7): ...*

----------


## simamih

مشكوره اختي اتمنى لو تبعتيه على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## 3roos

شيامي نتريا مواضيعج

----------


## عيون مغليني

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص...الصراحه شوقتينييييي

----------


## banota49

حبوبه ممكن تطرشينه على الخاص ..

والله خليتينا ننفعل مع الموضوع.

----------


## مي الاماراتية

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه تدروون شو يعني روووووعه...

طريقة الاسلوووب روووعه .. واايد عيبني ...

فديتج شيامي ماقصرتي والله... ويارب يسعدج في حياتج....

خبرت اختي وعييبتها المواضيع وايد ...

مشكوووورة حبيبتي والله ....


يامعرسات انصحكمـ بمواضيع شيامي  :Wink:

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

هلا بالغالية....

طلبتج فديتج .... بغيت الموضوع....

مشكورة وايد.....

الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج.....

----------


## [email protected]

من قريته الصراااحه مااااااااااااااارمت اسكره لين خلصته .. 


رووووعه .. 

سواء فالاسلوب والا الافكاااار 


عليج انه ماا فيج حيله شيااامي


ربي يطول بعمرج ويرزقج من طيب حلااااله ... وينووولج كل اللي في بالج ..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## &:) ام حمد :)&

حبوبه ممكن تطرشينه على الخاص ..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي شيامي على الموضوع الجدااا رائع وانصح اي متزوجه او مقبله على الزواج تقرااااااااااه لانها راح تستفيد

----------


## khawla_sa

ممكن حبيبتى اتطرشين لى عالخاص؟
مشكوره

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

مشكوورررررررة وايد يالغالية

الموضوع عجيب..............


تسلمين......................

----------


## حـقـانـــيــــه

يعطيج الف عافيه الغاليه والله يقومج بسلامه ويعطيج من الذريه الصالحه اللى تتمنينه يااااااااارب............صدق شوقتينا طرشيلى منج السموحه

----------


## سارة العالي

تسلم يمينك وفيتي وكفيتي وجزااااااااااااااااااااك 





عند رب العالمين 



جنه عرضها السموات والارض ......................... آمين

----------


## فطاير

الغاليه شيامي مشكوره وما قصرتي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبا ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## رجااااء

ممكن على الخاص


وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## umturki

بصراحه بغيت اشكر الاخت (( شيامي ))

على الموضوع الاكـــثر من راااااااائع

بصراحه يامتزوجات .. اطلبو الموضوع

هو فوق الخيال .. وااايد ان شالله بيفيدكم

مشكوره مره ثانيه اختى (( شيامى ))

والله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## khimat_alemarat

الغالية ممكن تطرشينه على الخاص ..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## حـقـانـــيــــه

بصراحه انتى أنسانه رائعه والله يحفظج من كل شر وسوء وتسلمين على المجهود الكبير اللى بذلتى ونحن فى انتظار اليديد

----------


## khawla_sa

مشكوره اختى موضوع مميز

----------


## ظاهريه

مشكوره موضوعج وااااايد حلو. وصلني الإيميل واستانست عليه.

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## Alnajla

مرحبا 
انا اخر من يعلم ههههههههه
انا ابا طرشيلي لو سمحتي اختي شيامي

----------


## احلى كرميلا

رسلتلك على الخاص لاتنسيني

----------


## تقوى الله

عزيزتي وصلتني الافكار
رائعة صراحة 
بس اخذوا جم من يوم اجازة بعيد عن اليهال
وجربوا 
الله يعطيج العافية الغالية
ويوفقج في حياتج
ننتظر جديدج دايما

----------


## رجااااء

في الحقيقة موضوع أكثر من رائع



فقط نحتاج لبعض من الجرأة


وكل شئ يمشي تمام




عزيزتي


شكرا لك

----------


## Patchi

ع الخاااااص .... وياكم

ومشكووووووووووورة حبيبتي

----------


## ماشي شغلة

مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع اللي طرشتيلي إياه الصراحة واااايد حلو
ومعلومات وااايد يديدة اول مرة اعرفها و فيه بعض الاشياء يبالها جراة شوية
بس هذا المطلوب

----------


## أبجد هوز

ممكن ترسلي الموضوع علايميلي رسلته عالخاص
بارك الله فيك

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## reem82

يزااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير ياشيامي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وبصرااااااااااااااااااااحه واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد مفيد بس الله يعينا على التنفيذ
الله يعطيج العافيه ويسعدج مع ريلج ان شاء الله ويهنيج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## Alnajla

مشكوره اخت شيامي 
الموضوع وااااايد مفيد لكل معرسه وكل وحده مقبله عالزواج 
تسلمين وجزاج الله كل خير

----------


## افطيم 2007

مووووووووووووضوع جدير بالاهتمام ومع مرور السنين نسينا تفاصيا اصغيرة كانت مهمه في بدايه حياتنا بس فعلا تحتاج منا جراة والاهم من هذا انه كل وحدة ما علي طول اتفاجا ريلها بهالتغير المفاجي لانه ماتعرفين ردة فعله يمكن ما يتقبل منج هالتغير المفاجي وبيرفضه وبالتالي تتحبطين من جديد العمليه محتاجه صبر وتبدينها بخطوات بسيطه واوليه عسب يقتنع انه التغير منج مب سامعتنه او حد مخبرنج عنه لانه الريايل يفهمون علي طول 
بس ااااااااااااااااااخ وين الجراة حياتنا احنا يالمواطنات الاغلبيه الخجل ااكبر حاجز في حياتنا اواغلبكم اتعرفون ليش؟

تسمين يا عسل وفعلا اتخلينا انعيد حساباتنا مرة ثانيه والله ايعين الجميع

----------


## جنة أمل

أستحي أتكلم على العام...جزاكي الله خير.

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## مي الاماراتية

لو عندج مواضيع اكثر ياليت تطرشين ( طماعه )

----------


## أم اليازيه

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## الســـولعيه

الغــاليه ممكن اطرشينــه ^^

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## رواحل

غناتي ممكن اطرشين ع الخاص

----------


## saro0oh

ممكن الموضوع

----------


## ام العيال3

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع بجد حلو وفتح عيني على شغله كنت غافله عنها 

ودمتي بخير وسلامه

----------


## أمونا

ياريت ترسلين لي ع الخاص ومشكوووورة مقدما

----------


## الســـولعيه

Mashalla 3lech ya shaiamy > > afkarch 7lwa

w enshalla bngarbha w mthel ma glty tb'3y gra'a ^^ tslmeen el '3lya

----------


## الممرضة

ممكن تطرشي لي الموضوع
حطيت لج الايميل في الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شمعة حياة

ممكن تطرشي لي الموضوع
وأنا اميلي ظاهر ..

----------


## زهور الوادي

ياليت الغاليه ........ اطرشينه لي .

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام سعووود

شكووووووووووورة الغالية عالمعلومات المفيدة

----------


## روح الغلا

الغالية ممكن طرشيلي الموضوع وايميلي طرشته عالخاص

----------


## lol

ما أعرف كيف اشكرج أختي الغالية شيامي على موضوعج 
صج موضوع مفيد وحلو ويخلي الريل ما يشوف بره موووووووووووووووووووووووووول
مشكوووووووووووووووووورة الغالية
الله يجزاج ألف خير ويسعدج ويهنيج

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## houbara_uae

واااااااااااااااااايد مفيد موضوعج..مشكورة و مااتقصرين

----------


## الممرضة

بصرااااااااااحة الموضوع عجيييييييييييييييييب 
تسلمين اختي

----------


## amwage

اختي الغالية شيامي... تسلمين لي عالموضوع... وجزاج الله عنا كل خير

----------


## وصلاوية غاوية

الموضوع جداا رائع وااايد حلو فيه معلومات وسوالف وااايد حلوه 
ومشكوره شيامي فديتج

----------


## بتول

الصراحه الموضوع وااايد مفيد..وتعلمت اشياء حلوه وجزئيه
بس يبالي اكسر حاجز الخجل عسب انفذها..الله كريم

تسلمين اختيه 

ربي لا خلاني من نصايحج..

----------


## روح الوداع

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## وحدانيه

هلا حبيبتيى ممكن الموضوع على الخاص،،،، وأنا بعثت لج الأيميل على الخاص بعد،،،، ومشكوره وايد

----------


## غلا نجد

*عيوني ياليت اطرشينه ع الخاص واكون شاكره لك*

----------


## صمت_العيون

اختيه طرشيلي الموضووووووووع شوقتينا بصرااااااااااحة وتسلمين الغلا..

----------


## منى القلب

الغاليه انا بعد طرشيلي الموضوع عالخاص
يزاج الله خير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## وحدانيه

الاخت شيامي ،،،،
شو هالموضوع البايخ اللي سويت عليه دعايه ،،،،وكل وحده تجامل بعد وايد وايد حلو،،،،ههههههه
(في نفسج تقولين ولا كأنج أدورينه من كم يوم وتطلبينه بعد من البنات،،هيههيهيهيه)

بصراحة كل الشكر للأخت شيمامي موضوع جدا روعة وفعلا للأسف والكثير من البنات يخجلون من هالأشياء،،،، ولكن بالحقيقة هالأشياء تترك أثر كبير في نفسية الزوج،،،، ياربي يسعدكم جميع،،، والسموحة

----------


## منى القلب

تسلمين الغاليه... موضوعج واايد حلو ومفيد..

----------


## دندونه اماراتيه

فديتج اختي طرشيلي انا بعد لاخليت منج يمكن ينكسر الروتين عدنا:1 (27):

----------


## نشميه

مشكوره اختي وصلني الموضوع عإيميلي وانشالله يوم بقراه برد عليج وبقولج رايي اوكيييييك



شكرا

----------


## فرصه

ممكن ترسلينلي على الخاص

----------


## الفراشــة

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## um mohammad

مرحبا
الصراحة الموضوع فيه اشياء كنت اجهلها..واشياء فهمت تفسيرها.فكل الشكر لج
الموضوع جدا شيق بس للاسف زوجي مسافر!!!!!

----------


## moon2222

حبيبتي تشوقت لمعرفة الموضوع 
أرجو منش يا الغالية ترسليه لي وما عليش أمر:22 (26): عسى الله يفرج همش وهمنا

----------


## متوهقة بعمري

مرحبا الغاليه ..

شوقتيني اقرا موضوعج .. اذا ماعلييج امارة ه ممكن اطرشين لي اياه 

ومشكورة

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## روح الغلا

مشكووورة الغالية على الموضوع ويزاج الله خير 

الموضوع خطييير الصراحه بس في اشياء نستحي نسويها  :Smile:

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شموخ العز

موضوع مميز من عضوة مميزة ..

ما شاء الله الموضوع فوق الرائع  :Smile: 

و احس انه صدق في واااايد اشيا ما نعرفها ..

تسلمين اختي شيامي ...

و يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## snyo0orh

هلاا شيامي طرشيليي بليييز ومشكووووره الغاليه على هالجهود

----------


## أم حصه

مرحبا الغاليه ..
شوقتيني اقرا موضوعج .. اذا ماعلييج امارة ه ممكن اطرشين لي اياه .......


^_^

----------


## باربي

مرحبااااااااا الغاليه .


حبيبتي ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ربة_بيت

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## الذوق

فديتج الموضوع فضييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع بمعنى الكلمة وبصراحة ما اعرف شو أقول........

----------


## ملكة

الموضوع رااااااااااائع جاد وتشكر الأخت شيامي عليه والله يوفقك دايما وننتظر جديدك

----------


## همسة حب

الموضووووووووع قريته والله العظيم اني عرفت اشياء اول مرة اسمعهاااااا


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه حتى انتي اصغر عني وتعرفين كيف تكسبين ريلج

انا بصراحة فكرت اني اغير من حياتي الرووووووتنية واتبع الكلام الي قلتيه وبدووووووووووووس على القلبي وبخبرح بردت الفعل

----------


## ام سمية

جيتي في وقتج ممكن اطرشيلي اياة

----------


## دلوعة الشارجه

تسلم إيدج عالموضووووووعالاثاره
الحلوووووووووو
بصراحه رووووعه

وصلللللللللللللللللللني

ومشكوووووووور

اخت دلوعة 
تحياتي 
عسوووووووولة الشارجه:22 (6):

----------


## دلال العيون

لوسمحت شيامي طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## الأم الحنون

اختي شيامي تسلميييييييييين عالموضوع وصلني الايميل 

وااايد روعه وبستفيد منه وايد

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## غزالة العين

مشكوره اختي شيامي 
الموضوع في قمة الروعه 
والله يوفقج دايما

----------


## Daanh

لوسمحت شيامي طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## لوبيل

الموضوع و اااااااااااااااااايد اوكي ، مع اني ما كملت كل الموضوع 
ان شالله نستفيد كلنا منه 
و مشكورة و ااااااااااايد

----------


## دلوعه وايد

لوسمحت شيامي طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## روح uae

مشكورة يالغالية الموضوع مفبببد جدا ولو اني ماقصر مع حبيبي بس الأفكار ممتعه..
(خليتيني اتوله عليه وهو فالوام)
(: (: (: (: (:

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## موزة سويدان

الصراحه مع اني معرسه من 6 سنين و الحمدلله .. بس في اشياء قريتها و ماكنت اعرفها !!

يزاج الله خير اختي شيامي و عالملف الاكثر من روعه !!

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## seniora

يسلمو يا الغالية .. عن جد موضوع رائع و بعتبره من احلى الهدايا اللي ممكن تتقدم لأخت عزيزة على القلب متزوجة او مقبلة على الزواج

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

بنات كل وحدة استفادت من الموضوع تدعي لصاحبته واللي نقلته النا دعوة بالخير في ظهر الغيب

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## لولو بحر مكنون

مرحبا
اليوم وصلني الموضوع وقريته
بصراحه الموضوع مفيد حق المتزوجات
يمكن المقبله عالزواج "مثلي" بتنصدم في البدايه
بس مهم إنه الوحده تعرف كيف ترضي زوجها لأنه مثل مايقولون هو جنتها ونارها
ودام إنه هالشي بالحلال المفروض الوحده ما تتردد
والبعض للأسف يعتقدون إنه العلاقه بين الزوجين مجرد لبس وشموع وأشيا ماديه فقط
أهم شي إنه يكون في حوار وصراحه وجرأة شوي عشان يرضون كل الاطراف
ويزاج الله ألف خير اختي عالموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## روعة الاحساس1

مشكووووووووره اخت شيامي على هذا الملف 

بصراااااااحه في افكار حلوه للتغيييير 

ولابد من كسر حاجز الخجل اللي نحن فيه 

بصراحه انا صارلي16 سنه من تزوجت بس مازلت احس بالاحراج والحيا من زوجي 

بس بحاول اطبق بعض الافكار وان شاء الله مابنساج من الدعاء 

الله يوفقج ويسعدج ان شاء الله

----------


## Daanh

مشكوووووووووووووورة إختي شيامي على الموضوع إبصراحة في أشيا ماكنت أعرفها و جزاج الله خير و الله يوفقج

----------


## دلال العيون

مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع بصراحة في قمة الروعة... ونتريا إن شالله اليديد

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## روح ملاس

أنا بعد ابا الموضوع لو سمحتي

----------


## بسومه

الموضوع مفيد ومهم جداً..
والله من متى كنت أدور مثل هالمواضيع بس يوم أيلس شوي عالنت أصدع وعيوني تحرقني :1 (84): 

مشكورة الغالية :22 (14):

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام عبدالله.

الغاليه ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## snyo0orh

مشكوووووره واايد شيامي صدق والله اشيا اول مره انعرفها وبتفيدنا وايد تسلمين الغلا لا عدمناج

----------


## daloo3a

الغاليه....شيامي

ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## روزا

شوقتينا الله يسلمج على الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص  :Smile:  و تسلمين لطرحك هل موضوع

----------


## قمره

ما عليج امر ابي الموضوع

----------


## Um-Rashid

مشكووررره حبيبتي شيامي .. الموضوع واااااااااايد حلووو يعلمنا حركات وافكار يديده ^_^ وما علينااا سوا التطبيق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## reem uae

مرحبا اختي

ممكن طرشين لي الموضوع ترى من جريب معرسة ومحتاجة هالسوالف

----------


## دلوعة الشرق

مشكوووووووووره اختي على الموضوع وااااااايد حلو وايد جريئه وانتظر منج كل يديد

----------


## قوقعه

الغاليه ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام فروحه

ما وصلني شي عالايميل...............

----------


## كرز

بصراحه حبيت اشكر شيامي على موضوع الاثاره والاغراء اللي طرشتيه على الئيميل
مع اني متزوجه بس حسيته جريء لكن و الله مفيد و لازم كل حرمه تتعلم و لو جزء بسيط من هذي المعلومات
مشكووووووووووره اختي:1 (46):

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## عائشه الظاهري

ممكن حبيبتي اتطرشيلي الموضوع ترى الروتين بيذبحنا

----------


## رقة وأنوثة

جزاكي الله خير هذا اللي أقدر أقوله.

----------


## hud-hud80

][]حبيبتي شيامي شوقوني البنات اشوف الموضوع وهذا ايميلي hud-hud80

----------


## عكروشة

جزاج الله خير ممكن اطرشينه لي ع الخاص وتسلمييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عكروشة

فديتج بغيته وهذا ايميلي [email protected]

----------


## a7la banootah

mashkooora e5ti shayami 3al maw'6ooo3...b'3ait agoolich enneh w9alni 3al email....thanks alot...wo allah eywafgch ef denyach wo a5ertch....el 9ara7a el maw'6ooo3 7elo...wo feeh jor2a methel ma gelti...wo ashkrch wayed 3ala el shar7 el mufa99al wo elli mat3oob 3alih wayed

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ( وديمه )

الغــاليه ممكن اطرشينــه ^^

----------


## ام فروحه

الموضوع حلو وايد .......ومشكوره وماقصرتي --اذا طبق الكل بتقل نسبه الطلاق في البلاد

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## أفراح

الغالية مشكووووووووووورة واااايد ...

الموضوع روووعة واستفدت منه ....

مشكورة....

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## fatimazx

اختي طرشيلي لو سمحتي

طرشتلج ايميلي

----------


## لمعة * ماس

ممكن الموضوع بليز؟

----------


## مسايا غاليري

بغينا بعد من هالزين شوي ...

دخيلج طرشيلي الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## ام هنادي

اختي جزاك الله خير طرشيلي الموضوع شوقتيني اعرف شو السالفه وهذا ايميلي [email]

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## Lipsy

الصرااحه موضووع رهيييب وفيه معلومات كبيره وانشالله الكل يستفييد منه ومشكووره الغاليه على مجهوودج

----------


## wed

اختي طرشيلي لو سمحتي

طرشتلج ايميلي

----------


## عكروشة

تسلمين الغالية 
الله يوفقج دنيا واخره

----------


## كودي العين

مرحبا اذا ممكن اطرشين اتريا ع الخاص

----------


## عائشه الظاهري

مشكورة حبيبتي على الموضوع

----------


## أم شمـه

مرحبااااااااااااا

مممكن الغالية اطرشين ع الخاص

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

ممكن اطرشينه لي على الخاص ...

مشكوره كتير كتير

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## اللآلىء

وصلي ايميلج الغاليه 

تسلمين على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ... وان شاء الله نستفيد منه اكيد بستفيد  :Smile: 

الله يوفقج دنيا واخر اختي الغاليه ...

وإذا عندج المزيد ما نقول لا ...

----------


## الدبه

شيامي الشييييييييييييييييمه اطرشينه

----------


## ام شما 2004

طرشيلي الموضوع حياتي

----------


## Dubai Dream

وانا بعد ابغي الموضوع..
بارك الله فيك

----------


## om-salem

فديتج طرشيلي الموضوع على الخاص

----------


## آمر تدلل

مشكورة اختي شيامي عالموضوع اللي طرشتيه بصراحة واااااااااااااااايد روعة وانشالله انطبق اللي فيه والله يوفقج دنيا واخرة

----------


## أم حصه

صراحه الموضوع فوق الرائع ويزاج الله خير ..

----------


## طاسة خبز

أنا بعد وياكم خواتي 
طرشيلي حبوبة على الخاص

----------


## اوسان

تسلمين اختي العزيزه شيامي

كلام حلووو وااااااااااااايد...

فعلا لو عندنا ريال يتكلم او يساعدني على كسر جدرا الحياء لو بكلمه

كنت ماقصرت معاه ابدا من غير ما نقرأها بنسويها من خاطرنا

بس للاسف...ياريت ازواجنا يقرأنها ليحسون شو يدور في خواطرنا

صدقوني الريال مو مثل الحرمه تسكت وتصبر على قسمه الله

لو الحرمه مقصره في شي او ماريحته في شي على طوول بيتكلم

وبيوجهها وبيهديها كتب لتعليم الرومانسيه اما الحرمه اشووفه صعب شوي عليها

بتلاقي اول كلمه منه ومن وين تعلمتي هذا الشي انا اعرفج زين انتي مو حق هذه السوالف؟؟؟؟

وبيتم طوول اليوم وعلامات التعجب والاستفهام في وجهه..تقولين مو انسانه تملكين احساس ومشاعر

بس بالاخير نقول الله يقدرنا إلا يخلينا نسعد فيه ازواجنا...ويطلق لسانا عليهم..

تحياتي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## أم شمـه

مشكوره شيامي ع الموضوع بصراحه قمة الروعة 

هذا الا اقدر اقوله

----------


## الوظيحي

وصلني الموضوع بصراحه رائع جدا طبعته و خليته عندي للمراجعه و التدقيق و التنفيذ ( ان شاء الله ) يوم يروح الاستحا
جزاج الله خير شيامي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## um 7amad

هلا اشحالكم ما اقجرت اوصل للصفحه الاخيره.واحس الموضوع روعه ليش ما اتحطونه عا العام

----------


## رواحل

الصراحه موضوع عجيب...تسلمين الشيخه على الموضوع..وماقصرتي..
ربي يرزقج كل خير ان شاااء الله...

و السموووووووووحه

----------


## الدبه

تسليمن شيامي ولو ان في حركات اتقفط بس شنسوي امرنا لله

----------


## عذاري الألم

أنا بعد فديتج اتشوقت أقرأ الموضوع من كثر ه الردود الحلوه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## marumaaaa

شيامي فديتج طرشيلي على ايميل

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

مشكورة الغالية شيامي روعة الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وينولك الي ببالك

----------


## oOإماراتيةOo

خطييييييييييييره

الله يجعل كل حرف كتبتيه في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## M-S

ممكن اطرشيليه الموضوع الغاليه

----------


## أم عامر

شيامي حبيبتي طرشيلي ع الايميل ضرووووري 
لا تنسين

----------


## مالكـ خص

مرحبا خواتي

بصراحه موضوووووع

رووووووووووووووووووووعة واستفدت منه وااايد

والله يعطيج العافيه الشيخه

----------


## نعناعة منعنشة

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 

فيه اشياء وايد كنا غافلين عنها و انزين الواحد يتعلم عسب يغير الروتين شوي

بس في حركات شوي صعبة استحي اسويها بس ماعليه بجرب من الاسهل للاصعب

و مشكورة اختي على الموضوع و نتريا الجزء الثاني 
بس عندي سؤال ( انتي دكتورة في هذي السوالف ويلا بس الموضوع نقل ))؟؟

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## *أم آمنه*

الموضوع جدااا جريء... لكن مفيد وايد للمعرسات ...

ومثل ماهو مكتوب فيه.. لين متى بنستحي... لازم يكون عندنا جرأة..

يزاج الله خير شيامي.. لج أجر ادخال السرور الى قلب مسلم .. اقصد زوجة وزوجة:1 (19): :1 (40):

----------


## أم الذيب

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

كل الحريم هنيه منخشات وانا يالسه ادور حد يغنم علي ما لقيت 
خخخخخخخخ عاد اللي يسمعني قول تشرب قهوة

المهم ايميل مع الناس عيد 

انا بعد اريد ان القي نظرة حلوة نظره خخخخخخخخخخخخ

تحياتي 
أم الذيب

----------


## *الطيف المسافر*

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص...؟

----------


## ghadood

الله يجزيكي الخير

موضوع رائع بكل معنى الكلمة .. ومع هيك افكار تقدر كل وحدة تطلق العنان لخيالها لإبتكار ابداعات وأفكار مميزة تناسبها .. اللي بدأت تبدع تفيدنا خخخخخخخخخخ

والله يتم السعادة الزوجية على الجميع .. ويرزق البنات اللي مو متزوجات ازواج يهنوهم .. قولوا آمييييييين

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## أم الذيب

مرحبا اختي شيامي

أول شيء شكرا على انج سكرتي ايميلي ما سار يستقبل فوووووووووول خخخخخخخخخخ امزح وياج 

الموضوع جدا جميل وشكلي ما بخلي وحده من الطمم اللي اعرفهن ويرفعن ضغطي باساليبهن التافهه في التعامل مع ازواجهن الا وبطرشلها اياه وبقوللها خذي عساه بس يغيرج خخخخخخخ

اذا انا انقهر كيف بريياييلهن

بس الصراحة تنقال فيه شوية اشياء جديدة علي بجربها هههههههههههه


دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته 

اختج
أم الذيب

----------


## @ المها @

الموضوع جدا رائع تسلمين أختي والله يعطيج العافيه ^-^

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## الحصباه

هلا اختي شيامي وصلني الايميل ومشكوره وايد والموضوع في قمة الروعه ويزاج الله خير

----------


## sndos778

شوقتوني ابا اعرف الموضوع طرشي لي عالخاص

----------


## السيده

ماشالله عليج

ختيه شيامي مشكووووورة ..وربي يعطيج الصحه والعافية وطولة العمر

والله يخليلج ريلج وعيالج..وان شاء الله تكون حياتكم بين الالفة والمحبة والسعادة..آآآمين وربي يجمعكم على خير

وصدق الي ماتعرف عن هالاشيا انصحها بهالموضوه الاكثر من رائع

وتسلمين...ودمتي بود

----------


## أم الطويل

مشكورة الغالية الموضوع وصلني وفي غاية الروعه وفعلا فيه أشياء ماتخطر على بالنا انا نسويها وبعضهانستهين فيها ونصيحتي لكل متزوجة تاخذ الموضوع والتطبيق أهم شي والله يوفق الجميع ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يا شيامي

----------


## رحيل القمر

اختي ممكن تطرشين لي الموضوع عالخاص؟

----------


## وله القلوب

*أختي أنا طلبته منج من قبل..

بس ماوصلني.. بخاطري أعرف مثل باجي البنات..

والسموووووووحه..*

----------


## نور الهدايه

طرشي حقي بليزززززززززززززززززز

----------


## العيـــوز

اقوول حشره مع النااس عيد ...اختي ممكن اتثقف معااكم..

----------


## *حصة*

أختي ممكن تطرشين لي الموضوع عالخاص؟

----------


## اطياف بوظبي

صباح الخير الغاليه الصراحه الموضوع وايد مفيد للمتزوجات والمقبلات على الزواج ( شراتي ) والله يجزيج خير عنا ويسعدج بصراحه عطيت الموضوع حق ربيعتي وقالت انه في وايد اشياء كانت غافله عنها وتسلم عليج وتدعيلج.

----------


## أم حمدان 2007

حبيبتي ممكن تطرشين لي الموضوع عالخاص..بليززززززززز

----------


## MariamQ

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## ظاهريه

طرشيلي حبوبه على الخاص.

----------


## فتوش

هلا اختيييه ممكن تطرشين لي الموضوع على الخاااص.... 

بنت خاالتيه توها عروووس ... 



و مشكووووره

----------


## red_rose_2000

مشكورة أختي وصلني الايميل والموضوع والأفكار جدا رائعة

----------


## hend-uae2

ممكن اختي اطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## أم عامر

حبيبتي شيامي مشكوووورة ع الموضوع المفيد والجديد

----------


## العيـــوز

مشكووور شياامي وصلني الايميل

----------


## ام_سعود

*بصرااااااااحه الموضووووووووووع ما عليه كلااااام واايد مفيد .. تسلمييين الغاليه ونتريا يديدج .. يزاج الله خير وربي يحفظج ..*

----------


## numnum

انا حياتي بعد طرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## العيـــوز

مشكووره شيامي قريت الايميل والصرااحه كلام جميل ومفيد .. ويزاج الله كل خير........

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## scooopy

انا حياتي بعد طرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## *حصة*

مرحبا 
بصراحه الموضوع روووووووعه
ونصيحتي لكل عروس انها تقرا الموضوع

----------


## يكفي تذكروني

السلام عليكم 
صراحة يا شيامي الموضوع وااااااااايد حلو..ووايد مهم 
وفعلا كل وحدة متزوجة لازم تقراه عسب تترس عين ريلها وتخبله وتخليه يستانس وهي تستانس وياه..
هو جريء وايد..بس ضروري تعرفه الحرمة لأن هي أولى أنها تكون لزوجها الحبيبة والعشيقة..مب بس ام العيال وراعة البيت..والله يهني الجميع بحلاله..
على فكرة شيامي...إحنا محتاجين مثل هالافكار وهالمواضيع لن تدرين هذي الثقافة محاطة عندنا بأسوار من الخجل والعيب ..في حين إنها مباحة ومتاحة تحت ظل الحلال..والحلال مافي أحلى منه..لأن الرغبة هنا تحتويها المودة والرحمة اللي هي أجمل درجات الحب وأسماها ولا يمكن لأي علاقة خارج الزواج أن توجد هذا الرابط بين أي إثنين..مهما عاشو وهم العشق والهيام..لنه خارج نطاق الأمان الديني و العاطفي والإجتماعي.. 
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## شذى دبي

الموضوع وصلني ومشكورة الغالية ..الموضوع جداً مهم ومفيد في نفس الوقت انصحكم بنات لا تفوتونه
وجزاج الله خير على الفادة والله يرزقج كل ما تتمنينه...

----------


## نسج الخيال

الموضوع وصلني .. ومشكورررررررررررررررره وايد يالغلا .. 
فعلا موضوع جدا مفيد .. الصراحه في أشياء في الموضوع أنا سويتها من قبل لكن في أشياء ما كنت أعرفها لكن الحين الوضع مختلف .. وببدأ من اليوم بطبق وحده من الطرق اليديده لأن عيالي هاليومين عند عمتي في المزرعه .. 
ونصيحتي بنات لا تفوتون عليكم الموضوع لأنه ممتع وبيخلي بو الشباب ما يفارق غرفة النوم هههههه
ومشكوررررررررررررره مره ثانيه يالغلا

----------


## بنت الوفا

انا بعد ابا طرشيلي على الخاص ومشكورة مقدما

----------


## حلوه ودلوعة

ممكن الطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## Lindsy

شيكي الخاص فديتج

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## cute girl

شو سالفة طرشولي بتعلم على وش جواز انا ههههههههههه

----------


## الامل الوردي

ممكن الطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## عين السهد

عزيزتي طرشي لي الموضوع عالخاص

----------


## numnum

تسلمين حياتي والله انه الموضوع وااايد اوكيه وصدق ان اي وحده المفروض انها تتعلم علشان ما يطالع ريلها منيه ولا منيه وحتى لو انه سار عنها ايردلها لانهه بتكون مميزه وغير....

ا نا وايد استفدت

----------


## wid dubai

اختي شيامي
لوسمحتي بغيت الموضوع على الخاص نبا نستفيد
وتسلمين

----------


## رحيل القمر

تسلمين الغالية عالموضوع 

وااايد مفيد و أفكاره حلوة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

السلام عليكم شيامي ..اشحالج
والله وياني فضول اعرف واقرا الموضوع ..ممكن الغالية عالخاص

----------


## * أم نورة *

> السلام عليكم شيامي ..اشحالج
> والله وياني فضول اعرف واقرا الموضوع ..ممكن الغالية عالخاص

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوووووورة وايد الموضوع يديد وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام الغيث

ياليت اتطرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## رووووح دبي

مرحبا الغالية ممكن اطرشيلي اياه على الخاص....

الصراحة شوقتيني واااااااااااااااااايد

و السموحة

----------


## الهناء

الأخت الغالية شيامي أفيدينا أفادك الله

----------


## الهناء

الأخت الغالية شيامي أفيدينا أفادك الله على الايميل طبعا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## وردة راك

الصراحه الموضوع كان جدا رائع
ما قصرتي أفتيني
الله يجعل من ميزان حسناتج

----------


## محـــــاره

يزاج الله الف الف خير على الموضوع 

حسيت انه وايد وايد مفيد وفيه اشياء كنت اعرفها بس مب بهالعمق ^^

وخاصه للي متزوجين قريب والمالجات

بس حبيبتي بغيت اسألج واستأذن منج عادي اطرشه لختي توها معرسه 

واحس انه بتستفيد منه وبتدعيلج بعد  :Smile:  شو رايج

والله يوفقج ويسعدج يارب

----------


## ام السنافي

ياليت تفيدنى بعد
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بسمه المبتسمه

مشكوررررررررررررررررره يالغلا 

على الموضوع 

انا ارسلت لك خاص 

اتمنى منك الرد 


ثانكس

----------


## ريحانة الجنه

شيامي اباج اطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## هبه أيول

شيامي 
يعطيكي العافية وما قصرتي أبداً موضوعك جداً جداً رررررررررررررررررررروعة وأفكارة جديدة ومثيرررررررررررة سلمت يمناك وأرسيلي لنا دايما هذه الاشياء الحلوة... إيميلي عندك.....

----------


## دانــــــه

انا هذي اول مشاركه ولقيت الموضوع اول شي تحيااااتي للكل.............
وياليت اطرشين ليه

----------


## شما الوشاحي

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## * أم نورة *

جزاج الله خير

الموووووووووووووووووووووضوع جديد من حيث الافكاااااااااااااااااااااااااار :1 (32):

----------


## صاحبه السياده

مرحبااا شيااامي..تسلمين على هالموضوع اللي اعتقد انه بيفيد اغلب المتزوجين وخاصة اللي صارلهم متزوجين من زمان انهم يكسرون روتييين الحيااه بشئ يديد ومثير لكلا الطرفيييين....يسلموووا :1 (32):

----------


## بسمه المبتسمه

شيامي 

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررره على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااا

اتمنى من كل اخت تريد ان تعالج حياتها الزوجيه ان تقرأهذا الموضوع


بصراحه 


ماقصرتي 

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## the pearl

ممكن ترسلينه لي على الخااااااص

----------


## noway

me too plz

----------


## name96

سلام كيف اطرشلج عنواني على الخاص ؟

----------


## حلمي الصغير

مشكووووووووووووورة

وايد الموضوع يديد و وفوق الرائع جزاج الله الف خير ........وراح ادزلج اميلي على الخاص

----------


## دانة ابوها

ممكن اطرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## foruae

ممكن اطرشيلين لي أنا بعد الغالية... مشكوررررررررررة

----------


## ام الغيث

ابصراحة فيه اشياء وايد كنت استحي اسويها او احاول بس مااقدر من خجلي وهالموضوع وايد شجعني تسلمين يالغالية انصحكم فيه

----------


## روح بوظبي

فديتج ممكن تطرشيلي

----------


## دانــــــه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره مشكووووووووووووووووره موضوع رائع ومعلومااااااااااات اول مره اعرف عنها من جد وشغلات مو في بالي مره ولا متخيله انها تحصل .....مشكووووره يا استاذتنا
وفعلا شغلات تفيدنا وتنورنا ................مشكووووووووووووووره فديتج ياعيوني

----------


## الهناء

شيامي النشمية :- بالرغم من طول الموضوع الا أني للأمانة استمتعت كثيرا خاصة ان معظم الأشياء معروفة بالنسبة لي ولله الحمد لأن علاقتي الزوجية دافئة ولله الحمد ألف شكر لهذا الجهد الجبار وجعله في موازينك 0

----------


## أمونة القمورة

يزاج الله خير..

أختي طرشتلج ع الخاص..

----------


## alramla

ممكن تطرشينه لي على الخاص

----------


## راعية الشوق

ممكن بعد اطرشيه لي ع الخاص

----------


## بيضة الرامي

هلا الغالية ممكن تطرشيلي

----------


## طيف وردي

بطرش الايميل

----------


## spacewoman

يزاج الله خير..

أختي طرشتلج ع الخاص..

----------


## moongirl

حبيبتي ابغا استفيد ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص

----------


## brokenheart

الموضوع فوق الروعة وفعلا إستفدت ومن حلاوته اقراه كم من مرة الله يوفقج يالغالية ويسعدج ويزقج الجنة قولواااآمين

----------


## name96

شوقتينا بس كيف نوصل حق الموضوع

----------


## الياسمين

> ممكن اطرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## أريج الشوق

طرشولي على الخاص

----------


## بنوته حنونه

*تسلمين الغاليه على الموضوع..

بصراحه مفيد وايد وفيه أشياء رووووعه..

نصيحه لحد يفوت قراية هالموضوع.. لأنها بتخسر وايد بدونه..

ربي يحفظج ويعطيج ألف صحه وعافيه..*

----------


## hayaty.m

ممكن طرشينه ع الخاص اشوقت اني اشوفه

----------


## أم خلود RAK

فديتج الغالية طرشيلي ع الخاص.............والســـــــــــــــموحة

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ملكة الظلام

مشكووووووووووووووورة اختي ع هالموضوع ويعطييج الف الف عافية...
تسلم يمناج الغالية والله ..
والله يعطيج ع قد نيتج انشالله..

----------


## جنان 82

ياليت أختي اطرشين لي على الخاص بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أسما التركي

> مراااااااااااااااااااااااااحب الغالية ,.................. مشكووووووووووووورة وايد الموضوع يديد و وفوق الرائع جزاج الله الف خير ......... وفي انتظار اليديد


تسلم ايديكي اختنا الراااااائعة .. وفي انتظار المزيد :1 (68): :1 (68): :1 (68):

----------


## نسيم الروح

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## BlaCk CaT

هلا الغاليه طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## wid dubai

السلام عليج اختي شيامي
هذي ثاني مره اطلب منج اطرشيلي الموضوووووووووووووووع 
ومشكوره

----------


## شمس الليل

مشكور اختيه وصل الايميل والله يعينا على تطبيقه احس واااايد صعب
لاني وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااايد استحي 
اذا عندج طريقة للتغلب على الخجل طرشيلي ع الخاص شكلج
خبييييييرررة

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## دانــــــه

> مشكور اختيه وصل الايميل والله يعينا على تطبيقه احس واااايد صعب
> لاني وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااايد استحي 
> اذا عندج طريقة للتغلب على الخجل طرشيلي ع الخاص شكلج
> خبييييييرررة

----------


## إماراتيه مظلومه

الصراحه الموضوع رهيب مشكوووووووووره الغاليه انشا الله ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أنوارالقلوب

:22 (20): :22 (20): 

نايس فري نايس

تسلمين والله
الموضوع رائع يعافيج ربي

وننتظر جديدج

 :Smile: 

تحيات اختج أنوار:22 (21):

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## ام جمانه

شيا مي ممكن تطرشيه لي عا لخاص

----------


## Lady Oscar

بصرااااااااااااحة موضوعج راااااااااائع وأكثر من راااااااائع..............

ويباله جرعااااااااااات من الجرررررررأة و الثقة بالنفس.............

والله يوفقج دنيا وآخرة ويسهل أمورج ويسعد ريلج فيييييييييييييييييييييج باااااااااااااا رب

----------


## دانة ابوها

مشكووووووووووورة الغالية وصلني الايميل

الصراااااااااااااااحة الافكار روووووووووووووووعة و احسها مبتكرة بس ما قول غير الله يعينا ع التطبيق 


والحق ينقال احسه من اروع المواضيع في مجاله 

مشكوووورة اختي و ربي يجعله ف موازين حسناتج و يسعدج دنيا و آخره

----------


## 3looosh

ممكن عالخاص

----------


## roo7_uae

ممكن عالخاص

----------


## أوراق الخريف

حبيبتي ارسليه ع الخاص 
وانا ارسلت لكِ الإيميل
ومشكورة مقدماً

----------


## moongirl

أختي بغيتج اطرشيلي الموضوع

----------


## Snforah

ممكن الغاليه اطرشين لي 

ومنكم نستفيد ^^

ويزاج الله خيرر..

----------


## the pearl

مشكوره اختي وااايد الموضوع عجبني واستفت منه وااااااااااايد

----------


## أوراق الخريف

جزاك الله الجنة 
عن جد الموضوع أكثر من رائع
شكراً يا قلبي على ارسالك:22 (21): 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## الموج الحزين

مشكورة الغالية شيامي الموضوع وصلني و صراحة أكثر من رائع ومفيد
و الله يعطيج العافية و الاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## أم نوووره

مشكورة الغالية شيامي الموضوع وصلني و صراحة أكثر من رائع ومفيد
و الله يعطيج العافية و الاجر ان شاء الله




بس والله صعبه استحي مره :12 (85):  <<<<<<< هذا وهو ثاني زواج لج ( والله ما شافو خير منج خخخخخخخ):1 (59): :1 (19): :1 (39):

----------


## نويــره

> ممكن الغاليه اطرشين لي 
> 
> ومنكم نستفيد ^^
> 
> ويزاج الله خيرر..

----------


## شوااقي

ممكن عالخاص

----------


## ar_82

> والله شو اقول وشو اخلي الموضوع قمه في الروعه وينفع للعرايس وااااااااااااااااايد وانصح كل وحده محتاجه للتجديد تدخل والله يرزق الاخت شيامي كل الخير ما قصرت الله ينولها الي في بالها ويباركلها بكل شي


:1 (68): روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه مشكووووووووره الغلا

----------


## همس 123

أنا طرشت لج ع الخاص أختي وأتريا ردج..
وعقب ما اقرا بخبرج عن الموضوع..
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## BlaCk CaT

الصراحه الموضوع قمه في الروعه وانصح الكل يطلبه

جزاك الله خير ووفقج  :Smile:

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره

----------


## &mona&

عيني مشكورة ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## فينول

لو سمحتي طرشيلي الموضوع
طرشتلج الايميل عل الخاص
مشكورة

----------


## سحابة الخير

ممكن تطرشيلي الموضوع الله يوفقج...............:1 (58):

----------


## hud-hud80

مرحبا مليوووووووووووووون اخت شيامي مشكوووووره على موضوعج المفيد الصراحه اكثر من رااااااااائع و تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## ahat

هلا اختي مشكورة ع الموضوع وبصراحة وايد مفيد واتمنى كل المتزوجات يقرونه لانه يسد ثغرات كثيرة في حياتنا العاطفية

----------


## فينول

انا ما وصلني الموضوع؟؟؟!!!!:1 (2):

----------


## هموم طفله

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..

----------


## ام قتيبة

فديتش اخت شيامي 00 كوني عضوة جديدة مادري شو الحل يوصلني الموضوع على الخاص 00متشوجه0000

----------


## ام قتيبة

فديتش اخت شيامي 00 كوني عضوة جديدة مادري شو الحل يوصلني الموضوع على الخاص 00متشوجه0000

----------


## راعية الشوق

تسلمين الغلا ع هالموضوع الرااااااائع 

بصرااحه هالموضوع روعه وحلوو واااااايد 

يزاج الله خير والله يوفقج الغلا

----------


## um Rawan

> منقـــــــــــــــــــــــول
> شوفوا خواتي انا وعدتكم اني احطلكم موووضوع وااااااااااااااايد حلو وفيه جراه بس صدقوني خطيييييييييير يعني يتكلم عن كل شي بخصوص الاثاره وكيف اتنفذينها طبعا بالطريقه الصحيحه وبتعرفين اشياء واااايد اتغير من روتين حياتج واتخلين زوجج يلزق فيج طبعا اذا طبقتي اللي في الموضوع والله اني كنت جاهله في اشياء وااايد اتخص هالموضوع بس احين اعتبر عمري خبيره في هالشي لا مو بس شي وبعد عندي دكتوراه فيه وهو مب عباره عن مووضوع مملل لا والله نقاط بس كل نقطه لها تاثير صدقوني اني ما ابالغ باي كلمه وكيف تقلبين عقل ريلج وابو عيالج واتخلينه يلازم البيت وما يطلع طبعا فيه عدة طرق وصدقني كل طريقه ولها تاثيرها السحري صدقوني والله انه الموضوع كنت طالبتنه قبل شهرين بس من كثر الزحمه عليه ما حد سوالي سالفه وكنت منقهره لانه عدد المشاركات واللي طالبينه اكثر من 2000 فحسيت انه الموضوع فيه شي غريب ويوم وصلني استانست وااايد وغير هذا عرفت اشيااء وااايد عالعلم اني كنت اقرء وااايد عن الليله الحمراء وغيرها بس هالموضوع خلاني استغنى اني ادور في كل مكان ع فكره 
> 
> ما فيني اطول عليكم اكثر من جذي والله لانه فيه اشيااااااااااااء وااايد بتعب لين ما اشرحلكم اياها
> المهم اللي تباه الموووضوع اتقولي ع الخاص اكيد بتقولون ذليتكم عشان انكم اطرشولي عالخاص بس والله اذا علي بعرضه عالعام عشان اريح الجميع بس شروط المنتدى ما تسمح وثاني شي ماقدر اطرش مني والدرب بتعب فبيكون اريحلي اللي تطلبه رااااح اطرشلها اياه وفي خوااات طلبوا مني الموضوع قبل ما انزله عالخاص انشاء الله الحين راااح اطرشه حجكم وقولولي شو رايكم انا متاكده انه بيعيبكم وبيفدكم وبيغير من روتين حياتكم 100% .....:22 (29):

----------


## the legend

اختي الغالية بعثتلك ايميلي ع الخاص يا ريت تبعثيلي الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا ع الموضوع مقدما اختي الغالية

----------


## أموري

انا ابي الموضوع بليز

----------


## roo7_uae

مشكورة الغلا ماقصرتي..

----------


## ومضه

ممكن اطرشينه

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

تسلمينن

----------


## عيون سيف

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## the legend

شكرا اختي وصل الموضوع ولكنه جريييييييء جدا بس مفيد لكل زوجة ولكل بنوتة مقبلة ع الزواااااج

----------


## كثلة مشاعر

مرحبا اخت شيامى اولا مبروك على الولادة ويتربى فى حضنك انا عضوة جديدة احب اشوف الموضوع لكن ما اعرف شنو اتصل بك على الخاص هل هو رقم هاتفكوكيف يمكن ارسل لك ايميلى لان من شروط المنتدى مانكتب الاايميل عليه البنات شوقونى اقرا الموضوع وانا احب استفيد لانى من هواةالمعرفة والتطبيق وزوجى يحب التغيير ارجوك ساعدينى

----------


## spacewoman

والله شو اقول وشو اخلي الموضوع قمه في الروعه وينفع للعرايس وااااااااااااااااايد وانصح كل وحده محتاجه للتجديد تدخل والله يرزق الاخت شيامي كل الخير ما قصرت الله ينولها الي في بالها ويباركلها بكل شي

----------


## MaLaK^QaTaR

شياااامي ماشاالله عليج
الموضوووع اكثر من روعه 

بس على الله انطبقه وقت الجد ! 

^_^

الله يعطيج العافيه .. وبانتظار ابداعج القادم

----------


## ام الليل

الغالية انا طرشتلت اميلي بس ماطرشتيلي ...............فديتج لاتنسيني ههههه

----------


## sweeeet

هلا الغالية 
شوووووقتوني وحابه استفيد 
حبيبتي شيامي طرشي لي الموضوع عالخاص

----------


## عيون سيف

انا ماطرشتيلي شي بصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصيح ترتتتتتترااااااا

----------


## الحلوه دوووم

الغاليه ونا بعد 
ممكن اطرشين اليه الموضوع ع الخاص 

كلنا انحب التجديد هههه

----------


## dlo3a

ممكن الغاليه اطرشين لي عالخاص

----------


## فينول

مشكورة حبيبتي شيااامي
توني قريت الموضوع
والموضوع وااااايد مهم للمتزوجات من فترة:1 (32): 
لكن انا راي عكس راااي بعض الخوات لانه ما ينفع للمتزوجات حديثا
وحلو كل مرة تجددين بحياتج
مب كل شي مرة وحدة
ومن اول شي في الزواج
هذا راي
والسموحة

----------


## شوااقي

اختي شيامي ..

وينج انتي من زماااااااان ..... تبين الصدق حياااااااااااتي انجلبت والله ..

ويزااااااااااااااج الله خير الغاليه ..

وموضووعج ماااعليه كلام ..

والله لا يحرمني من يديدج الغلا ..

----------


## hayaty.m

هلاالغاليه مشكوره الموضوع وصلني وقريته بصراحه وايدحلو وانشاالله بطبقه لانه فعلا محتاجين نغير من روتين حياتنا وانا امووووووت بشي اسمه رومانسيييييييييييييييه مشكوره الغاليه عن جد الموضوع وايد مفيد للمتزوجات من كم سنه واحس صعب للعرايس الجداد بس للي تكون جريئه...............واللهيوفقج دنيا وآخره

----------


## صـاحبة السمووو

ممكن الغاليه اطرشين لي عالخاص

----------


## مياسة العود

ممكن الغاليه اطرشين لي عالخاص

----------


## روضة2002

أنا بعد عرسي جريب وأبيه لوسمحتي

----------


## بــــــــاربي

> أنا بعد عرسي جريب وأبيه لوسمحتي

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

اختي ممكن اطرشينلي الموضوع؟؟
طرشتلج إيميلي عالخاص...

----------


## ماما فاطمة

طرشت لج اميلي على الخاص

----------


## عنيدة وبس

مشكووووووووورة شياااااامي..موضوع عجيييييييييب

----------


## الياسييه

الموضوع واااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو بس حسيته شوي جرئ يعني عن نفسي فيه أشياء ماقدر أسويها بس فضيع وينفع للتجديد ومشكوووره غناتي شيامي وماقصرتي

----------


## Snforah

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

تسلمين اختي شيامي

بصراحه في افكار يديده وما تخطر على البال ..

وفيه توعيه اهم شي ..

يبالها شويه جرأه ووالكل بيعيش سعيد مجدد في حياته مبتعد عن الروتيين!!

يزاج الله خيررررر

----------


## تيولب الامارات

مشكوره على التجديد وياليت اطرشين لي الموضوع على اميلي  :Smile:

----------


## sara_ad

هلا شيامي .....................وصلني الموضوع واحس اني لو طبقته اشيا وايده بتتغير في حياتي.............الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## فراولة الامارات

ممكن أخت شيامي اطرشين لي الموضوع على اميلي

----------


## مهاا2020

مشكوره اختي الموضوع رائع

----------


## za3faranah

مشكورة اختي شيامي عالموضوع.. وصلني و الصراحة وايد استفدت

يزاج الله خير *_*

----------


## دانة_بوظبي

ممكن أخت شيامي اطرشين لي الموضوع على اميلي

----------


## فراولة الامارات

مشكورة اخت شيامي الموضوع واااااااااااايد مفيد وإن شاء الله البنات يستفيدون

----------


## زعيمة

الغالية 


تسلمين على الموضوع اللي اكثر من رائع و بالفعل في اشياء انا كنت اعتقدها تافهة بس هي اهم النقاط و اللي تقوي العلاقات 


يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## روح مفندة

ممكن أطرشين لي الموضوع لو سمحتي

----------


## وداد القلب

شيا مي ممكن تطرشيه لي عا لخاص
شيا مي ممكن تطرشيه لي عا لخاص
شيا مي ممكن تطرشيه لي عا لخاص
شيا مي ممكن تطرشيه لي عا لخاص

----------


## هنوووودي

شيامي طرشي على الخاص اذا ممكن

----------


## المزيووونه

ممكن الغالية اطرشين الموضوع

----------


## عيون سيف

مشكوووووووووره حبيبتي شياااامي على الموووضووووع الاكثر من رااااائع لان الزوووجه تحتااااج مثل هذي الموووووااااضيع انهاااا تدفعهااااا لقتل الرووووتين والفتوووور في الحيااااه الزوووجيه 
مشكوووووره وجعل الي تحبينه واني الجنه ومن حفظه القرأأأأأأأن

----------


## أم مشاعل

طرشت لج ايميلي ... 

ممكن الموضوع؟؟؟؟...

----------


## أنا أنت

تسلمين على الموضوع اللي اكثر اكثر اكثر اكثر اكثر اكثر من رائع

----------


## شريره

ممكن الغالية اطرشين الموضوع

----------


## لحن المفارق

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص.............

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره...

بس حبيت اوضح شي اللي تبى تطلب الموضوع اطرشلي رساله ع الخاص لاني انا مب دووووم ادش ع موضوعي...

والسموحه

----------


## بدوية أصل

الغلا وانا بعد طرشيلي ياه عالخاص؟؟ واللي يسلمج؟

----------


## لولو07

ممكن الموضوع ...عالخاص

----------


## شريره

موضوعج واايد حلو
والله يعطيج العافيه على تعبج 
عسب غيرج يستفيد 
وربي يرزقج ويوفقج كل خير الغاليه

----------


## مينونة دبي

مشكووووووووووووووورة اخت شمامي والله يعطيك العافية والموضوع جريء 
بس انا استحي جي اسوي

----------


## RaAaK

ممكن أطرشين لي الموضوع لو سمحتي

----------


## ام ميثاء2

وانا بعد

----------


## $ أم سهيل $

الغالية ممكن اطرشيلي الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## @مريومه@

ممكن الغاليه تطرشينه

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

شيامي الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه على الخاص

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره...

بس حبيت اوضح شي اللي تبى تطلب الموضوع اطرشلي رساله ع الخاص لاني انا مب دووووم ادش ع موضوعي...

والسموحه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره...

----------


## شيامي

مشكورين ع دودكم

----------


## امنة على

ممكن تطرشيلى الموضوع على ايميلى الغالية

----------


## عروس...

عزيزتي ممكن اتطرشين لي الموضوع...

الله يعطيج العافية..

----------


## المستقلة

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيامي
ووسع لك في رزقك

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

ممكن اطرشيلي وبقوووولج راي 

مشكوووووره شياااامي 

وايد تعيبني مواضيعج

----------


## falsalami

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## مزونه الحلوه

الغاليه ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص..................الصراحه شوقتينا

----------


## الحلو حلو

انا بعد ممكن اطرشيلي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ولاي طلبات ثانيه انا حاضره...

بس حبيت اوضح شي اللي تبى تطلب الموضوع اطرشلي رساله ع الخاص لاني انا مب دووووم ادش ع موضوعي...

والسموحه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور

----------

